# Whelping box pics



## sequeena

Just a quick thread for those who are interested in Cotton's progress. I wasn't going to put a thread on here but it's easier than messaging you all individually isn't it 

I made her a whelping box tonight. I've tried various sized boxes and she's not been keen but she really likes this one. I won't put her fleece blanket in there yet as it is much too warm but she likes it and that's all that matters.





































She's doing very well, considering it's been so hot this weekend. She spends most of the day in the kitchen laying on the stone floor or underneath the dining table. She's still eating like there's no tomorrow but I don't think we have much time left before kittens arrive. Now I'm over the shock and the whole 'oh dear god what do I do?!' I'm starting to look forward to adding her kittens to our family. My mum is especially excited and likes the name Penny if she has a girl kitten which I think is a really sweet name 

I have most of my 'kit' ready. Anti bacterial hand gel, disposable gloves, a kitchen weighing scale (to weigh the kittens obviously lol), a syringe, kitten milk. Oh and dental floss. I'm sure there's more I need, I have a check list somewhere...

I'll be putting her and the whelping box in the 2nd bedroom tonight. I'm currently airing the room out so it's nice and cool in there for her. I'm sure she'll be grateful to get away from the dogs :lol:


----------



## Aurelia

In this heat hon, it might be a good idea to see if you can get some Nutridrops in? Rilly is really suffering today as well, I've seen her panting with mouth open for the first time! I'd dread to think how she would have coped having her kitties in this heat  What day is she on?


----------



## sequeena

Aurelia said:


> In this heat hon, it might be a good idea to see if you can get some Nutridrops in? Rilly is really suffering today as well, I've seen her panting with mouth open for the first time! I'd dread to think how she would have coped having her kitties in this heat  What day is she on?


Hey thanks for that! Where can I get it?

I couldn't tell you the day hun she's a little escaping houdini  When I took her to the vet he assumed about 4 weeks left. Looking at her I'd say a week, maybe a week and a half to go.


----------



## Aurelia

Erm, a quick google should find what you're looking for. You only need the drops though not the milk as well. I think it's priced from £8 upwards, you might even get lucky with ebay. I can't remember which site I got mine off now :lol: I might have been petmeds?


----------



## sequeena

Aurelia said:


> Erm, a quick google should find what you're looking for. You only need the drops though not the milk as well. I think it's priced from £8 upwards, you might even get lucky with ebay. I can't remember which site I got mine off now :lol: I might have been petmeds?


Great stuff I'll have a nose now


----------



## sequeena

Cotton spent her first night in the second bedroom and it went well  I checked in on her and she was busy rearranging her whelping box :lol:

No sign of babies yet though. She's still very much in love with food!


----------



## Milly22

Clever girl. Poppy ended up giving birth on the rug! She ran downstairs, so I had to just leave her and bring one of the boxes down, I managed to get her in it just as the waters broke for the first kitten!


----------



## Aurelia

Rilly was still very much in love with food right up until birth :lol: Do don't what we did and expect her to stop eating, as it caught us by surprise! Mind you we should really of know, since she eats what ever is happening!


----------



## sequeena

mellowma said:


> Clever girl. Poppy ended up giving birth on the rug! She ran downstairs, so I had to just leave her and bring one of the boxes down, I managed to get her in it just as the waters broke for the first kitten!


LMAO bloody cats!!



Aurelia said:


> Rilly was still very much in love with food right up until birth :lol: Do don't what we did and expect her to stop eating, as it caught us by surprise! Mind you we should really of know, since she eats what ever is happening!


 I'm relying on her to stop eating so I have some warning at least!! :lol:


----------



## Milly22

[QUOTE

 I'm relying on her to stop eating so I have some warning at least!! :lol:[/QUOTE]

You are kidding right!  I guess you could stick a themometer where the sun don't shine but I couldn't bring myself to do that. :eek6:


----------



## Aurelia

The only thing I can think for you to do to have some warning is to keep checking her lady bits for the mucus plug (it looks like stringy gunk, I can't say the proper word as I will hurl :lol. I was told once that has come out it will be within the next 24 hrs. As it turns out Rilly only partially lost hers, but it was within the 24hrs that she had them. In fact just a few minutes after she lost the last bit.

She may well stop eating 24 hours before the birth, but she also might not :lol:


----------



## Milly22

Yes Poppy had red bloody stuff around 11.00am and had kitten number one at 4.18pm, so get some white loo roll in to check her bottom. That's my top tip!


----------



## sequeena

I value my face too much to shove a thermometer up her  :lol:

I'm checking her lady bits a few times a day, she's not happy with it (just like she's not happy with hands on her belly) but there's nothing to report.


----------



## Aurelia

It's difficult for you because you don't know what day she is on. This must be driving you up the wall!


----------



## sequeena

Aurelia said:


> It's difficult for you because you don't know what day she is on. This must be driving you up the wall!


It really is. I just wish she'd have them already lol!!!


----------



## Tje

sequeena said:


> I value my face too much to shove a thermometer up her  :lol:


I know exactly what you mean, lol. :scared:

They are pricey (about 30 quid maybe?) but you can buy ear-thermometers especially for cats and dogs. And they take an accurate reading in under a second. (sorry if you knew this already, it;s just that it's one of my favourite "cat gadgets" and not everyone is aware they exist)


----------



## sequeena

Tje said:


> I know exactly what you mean, lol. :scared:
> 
> They are pricey (about 30 quid maybe?) but you can buy ear-thermometers especially for cats and dogs. And they take an accurate reading in under a second. (sorry if you knew this already, it;s just that it's one of my favourite "cat gadgets" and not everyone is aware they exist)


Oh no I didn't know that! I'll have a look on Ebay and see if I can get a good deal on one. It'd be perfect to use for the dogs too!


----------



## Acacia86

Oh bless her! She is getting so big now! I am getting excited!! :lol:


----------



## sequeena

Acacia86 said:


> Oh bless her! She is getting so big now! I am getting excited!! :lol:


She is humungous. I'm surprised she can still walk


----------



## sequeena

Belly pics. She is huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge!


----------



## Honeybunch

Ah bless her glad you've updated with photo she is blooming!! Im sure it won't be much longer from what you say. I just can't wait to hear all about her labour as Im hoping for some tips for when Honey gives birth. She certainly looks happy with her box xx:thumbup:


----------



## Aurelia

Now I might be talking crap (I do sometimes :lol but I think you are safe for a few days. IF what is in my mind is true....

It doesn't look like she has plucked hair from around her nips yet!

This was how Rilly looked the day before her kits were born, on the day she actually plucked out a bit more ...










But like I say this could be utter rubbish :lol:


----------



## sequeena

Honeybunch said:


> Ah bless her glad you've updated with photo she is blooming!! Im sure it won't be much longer from what you say. I just can't wait to hear all about her labour as Im hoping for some tips for when Honey gives birth. She certainly looks happy with her box xx:thumbup:


I'm really hoping she goes in the next couple of days because she's so uncomfortable and the weather isn't helping at all  she hasn't moved off the leather footstool for about an hour now bless her. I'm going to offer her another pouch of feline fayre so I'll see how fast she moves :lol:

She loves her box bless her, I'm going to top it up with more shredded paper later because she loves to root about in it :thumbup:

I'm not going to be the one to ask for tips, I'll be freaking out the entire time!!


----------



## sequeena

Aurelia said:


> Now I might be talking crap (I do sometimes :lol but I think you are safe for a few days. IF what is in my mind is true....
> 
> It doesn't look like she has plucked hair from around her nips yet!
> 
> This was how Rilly looked the day before her kits were born, on the day she actually plucked out a bit more ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But like I say this could be utter rubbish :lol:


Actually thanks for this. Cotton's nips are coming through more now compared to this pic taken on May 12th;










but I was wondering when she would look like your girl  Did you happen to notice how long before she gave birth she started to pluck?


----------



## Aurelia

Yes, it was in the last few days ... she plucked a licked all around them as if to clear the way 

Edit: I just wanted add a bit more ... now they are bald, and I call them her wobbly udders


----------



## sequeena

Aurelia said:


> Yes, it was in the last few days ... she plucked a licked all around them as if to clear the way
> 
> Edit: I just wanted add a bit more ... now they are bald, and I call them her wobbly udders


Thanks! I know Cotton hasn't started doing it yet but hopefully she'll start in the next few days 

:lol: You are soooo mean!


----------



## Aurelia

But they are!  when you fuss her they wobble :lol:


----------



## sequeena

Aurelia said:


> But they are!  when you fuss her they wobble :lol:


Oh no the poor girl :lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby

Shes big! When is she due? One of my girls stopped eating about 2/3 days before the birth, then another eat right up until about 2 mins before giving birth!


----------



## sequeena

Taylorbaby said:


> Shes big! When is she due? One of my girls stopped eating about 2/3 days before the birth, then another eat right up until about 2 mins before giving birth!


Oh dear lol!!

Going off the vet's estimates I'd say 2 weeks but to be honest I don't think she'll be holding on for much longer. She can't possibly get any bigger!


----------



## Taylorbaby

lol!! My girl was really late on her last litter, we kept saying 'itll be tom, no tom....next week?!' she had them on day 71 in the end! 

As long as they arent early I dont mind them being a bit late! 

Do you know what colours to expect? Will half of the litter be white?? I do like my white cats!


----------



## sequeena

Taylorbaby said:


> lol!! My girl was really late on her last litter, we kept saying 'itll be tom, no tom....next week?!' she had them on day 71 in the end!
> 
> As long as they arent early I dont mind them being a bit late!
> 
> Do you know what colours to expect? Will half of the litter be white?? I do like my white cats!


I would love them to stay in for as long as they can but she's so big 

I'm 99% sure daddy is ginger. He comes over everyday and he's extremely friendly  (yep I checked for danglys lol)

So I'm expecting half to be white. She's masking grey so god knows what will happen there. We might get a ginger and merlin's mum thinks there might be a tortie too


----------



## Taylorbaby

yeah reds always throw a tort lol!! 

Id love to see a cat like the one I see a few weeks ago, he was pure white with 2 ginger ears, a ginger tail and a ginger strip down his back! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## sequeena

Taylorbaby said:


> yeah reds always throw a tort lol!!
> 
> Id love to see a cat like the one I see a few weeks ago, he was pure white with 2 ginger ears, a ginger tail and a ginger strip down his back! Gorgeous!!!


I'll have a word with Cotton 

I've already named one! If we get a white female I'm calling her Genevieve


----------



## Taylorbaby

lol!! I bt it gets cut down to gwennie!!


----------



## sequeena

Taylorbaby said:


> lol!! I bt it gets cut down to gwennie!!


That's what I was thinking! :thumbup: I was thinking of using 'proper' Welsh names but my OH is English so he'd have no chance pronouncing them :lol:


----------



## ninja

sequeena said:


> Oh dear lol!!
> 
> Going off the vet's estimates I'd say 2 weeks but to be honest I don't think she'll be holding on for much longer. She can't possibly get any bigger!


going by the date you posted she was missing she is now on day 66


----------



## sequeena

ninja said:


> going by the date you posted she was missing she is now on day 66


Thank you Ninja! 

I knew there wasn't long to go but wow :scared: I'm so glad everything is set up and ready


----------



## sequeena

We've had liquid poop this morning. Bless, the kittens must be pressing on her bowels.


----------



## Honeybunch

sequeena said:


> We've had liquid poop this morning. Bless, the kittens must be pressing on her bowels.


Ah bless her hope she's ok. Maybe thats a sign she could be close?? Im avidly checking this forum for news of her kittens :lol:!can't wait to see them x


----------



## sequeena

Honeybunch said:


> Ah bless her hope she's ok. Maybe thats a sign she could be close?? Im avidly checking this forum for news of her kittens :lol:!can't wait to see them x


More liquid poop! Dear god that stuff is RANK!!!

She's just had dinner and is now kipping :thumbup:

Oh btw, think it's a sign of the kittens pressing on her bowels .. they could be turning themselves ready for the big adventure!!


----------



## Leah84

any news on cotton?? i just found this thread....see now i have no iphone i`m back to annoy you on the forums 

she looks huge in the pics, must be relieved that the temp has dropped a fair bit today!! i`m gonna have to buy an even bigger jacket now if i`m to sneak kittens AND sky out under it :lol:


----------



## sequeena

Leah84 said:


> any news on cotton?? i just found this thread....see now i have no iphone i`m back to annoy you on the forums
> 
> she looks huge in the pics, must be relieved that the temp has dropped a fair bit today!! i`m gonna have to buy an even bigger jacket now if i`m to sneak kittens AND sky out under it :lol:


You'll have to buy a tent :lol:

No change as of yet. Still waddling about, eating like there's no tomorrow and badgering me every chance she gets 

No liquid poo though thank god. My nostrils can't take anymore!!


----------



## sequeena

Got a lot of meowing going on tonight and some rolling about


----------



## sequeena

Ok so tonight may be THE night! She's moving around a lot, meowing and I can feel the outline of a kitten on her side.

Ohhhh come on Cotton it's time for these babies to come into the world!!


----------



## Aurelia

In the hours leading up to ours being born I couldn't really feel baby shapes as her tum firmed right up ... sorry 

Has her tum dropped down yet? and have you noticed her shunting her tum yet? It looks almost like little jolts or hiccups and her tum will appear to sort of jump.


----------



## sequeena

Aurelia said:


> In the hours leading up to ours being born I couldn't really feel baby shapes as her tum firmed right up ... sorry
> 
> Has her tum dropped down yet? and have you noticed her shunting her tum yet? It looks almost like little jolts or hiccups and her tum will appear to sort of jump.


Oh my gosh was just going to say her belly is solid now!!

Nothing else like that though so perhaps we're safe for this evening *sigh*


----------



## Aurelia

Well it could sill happen today (Thursday), you never know!


----------



## sequeena

Aurelia said:


> Well it could sill happen today (Thursday), you never know!


She's still fidgiting a lot so I think you could be right. Her belly has proper firmed up now and she's giving her belly a good clean at the minute


----------



## Aurelia

Has she lucked any fur out yet?  The really big clue for us that it was starting was her licking her lady bits, where as for a few days before she didn't seem to bother, I guess because she really had to sturggle to reach, bless :lol:


----------



## sequeena

Aurelia said:


> Has she lucked any fur out yet?  The really big clue for us that it was starting was her licking her lady bits, where as for a few days before she didn't seem to bother, I guess because she really had to sturggle to reach, bless :lol:


Just had a look and yup she's plucked around one nipple


----------



## sequeena

Actually she's plucked away at 3. Pics to follow


----------



## sequeena

I always seem to take photos at night lol
You can just about see where she's been plucking in these x


----------



## suzy93074

I didnt realise Cotton was pregnant!!:eek6: :thumbup::thumbup:

Im glad u did a thread so u can keep us updated! 

xxxxx


----------



## sequeena

suzy93074 said:


> I didnt realise Cotton was pregnant!!:eek6: :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Im glad u did a thread so u can keep us updated!
> 
> xxxxx


Yup, just about to drop too


----------



## suzy93074

sequeena said:


> Yup, just about to drop too


Ohhhhh exciting - Little white kitties!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Leah84

ohhhhh she`s so close, bet she`s gonna be a great mom


----------



## jen24

Just wanted to say Cotton is absolutely beautiful! i love pure white cats. shes gorgeous. hope all goes well, im sure it will. i know how excited you must be lol

Yay babies soon!!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## sequeena

I'm pretty calm right now actually lol


----------



## Leah84

sequeena said:


> I'm pretty calm right now actually lol


so i`ll be over in about half hour to collect sky like we discussed?? don`t want her upsetting cotton now at such a delicate time

*crosses fingers and hope she falls for it*  :lol:


----------



## sequeena

Leah84 said:


> so i`ll be over in about half hour to collect sky like we discussed?? don`t want her upsetting cotton now at such a delicate time
> 
> *crosses fingers and hope she falls for it*  :lol:


....nope!


----------



## Leah84

sequeena said:


> ....nope!


haha dammit. onto my next plan now of painting banjo black and putting splints in her ears :lol: :lol:

how`s cotton doing?? showing any other signs?


----------



## sequeena

Leah84 said:


> haha dammit. onto my next plan now of painting banjo black and putting splints in her ears :lol: :lol:
> 
> how`s cotton doing?? showing any other signs?


Sounds like a plan :lol: do you think Brody will notice??

No other signs yet she's kipping :thumbup:


----------



## Leah84

sequeena said:


> Sounds like a plan :lol: do you think Brody will notice??
> 
> No other signs yet she's kipping :thumbup:


nope she won`t notice a thing, the only i`m worried about is that you might notice when i replace sky with her 

awww bless her bet she`s preparing herself for the big event. i can`t wait to see pics, you`re so lucky lol i`ve always wanted to have kittens but i never could as i`d be a big bag of nerves. hope you`ve got your camera included in the kit


----------



## sequeena

Leah84 said:


> nope she won`t notice a thing, the only i`m worried about is that you might notice when i replace sky with her
> 
> awww bless her bet she`s preparing herself for the big event. i can`t wait to see pics, you`re so lucky lol i`ve always wanted to have kittens but i never could as i`d be a big bag of nerves. hope you`ve got your camera included in the kit


pfft see the thing is Sky isn't ALL black :thumbup: so I'd know straight off!! 

Come get her and you can do it for me :lol:


----------



## Leah84

sequeena said:


> pfft see the thing is Sky isn't ALL black :thumbup: so I'd know straight off!!
> 
> Come get her and you can do it for me :lol:


ah but banjo isn`t all yellow she has a white bum and white streaks so i`ll leave them to fool you lmao

ohhhh i totally would come get her but like i said i`d be a huge bag of nerves you wouldn`t know which one was having the kittens :lol:


----------



## sequeena

Leah84 said:


> ah but banjo isn`t all yellow she has a white bum and white streaks so i`ll leave them to fool you lmao
> 
> ohhhh i totally would come get her but like i said i`d be a huge bag of nerves you wouldn`t know which one was having the kittens :lol:


Sky also has a white underneath, small streak of white on her chesy, tan behind her ears and streaks of white and tan on top. Think you can do that?? :lol:

I'd be calming you both down?  Oop she's up and following daddy now she wants more dinner


----------



## dobermum

Hi Sequeena and Cotton!

What beautiful pictures, and of course, marvellous update. :thumbup: You sure are gonna make a great new 'catmom' :001_wub: and for that, we send you our very best wishes and much love. Cotton looks comfortable, and looks like she is busy reading all the up2d8 news in the papers, anf you've certainly got everything covered there. Yer an amazing lassie ye know.:thumbsup: and Penny is such a cute name too. Do you think the kittens will be white like Cotton?

Mwwah to you both (oh god, to the other furkids too incase they read this and get mad that I've left them out lol  )

xxxooo D


----------



## sequeena

dobermum said:


> Hi Sequeena and Cotton!
> 
> What beautiful pictures, and of course, marvellous update. :thumbup: You sure are gonna make a great new 'catmom' :001_wub: and for that, we send you our very best wishes and much love. Cotton looks comfortable, and looks like she is busy reading all the up2d8 news in the papers, anf you've certainly got everything covered there. Yer an amazing lassie ye know.:thumbsup: and Penny is such a cute name too. Do you think the kittens will be white like Cotton?
> 
> Mwwah to you both (oh god, to the other furkids too incase they read this and get mad that I've left them out lol  )
> 
> xxxooo D


LOL aww hun you give me too much credit 

I know isn't Penny gorgeous!! I'm jealous that my mum will name the kitten that lol!

I'll be naming one Genevieve (if I keep a white female)

I also like these names (all Celtic);

Female;
Cara - friend
Rowena - White or comely
Diva - Divine one
Alys - noble
Gwendolen - of the white brow

Male (also celtic);
Arden - eager, ardent
Emrys - immortal

And I was thinking Emlyn for a male cat in honour of my grampa


----------



## Leah84

sequeena said:


> Sky also has a white underneath, small streak of white on her chesy, tan behind her ears and streaks of white and tan on top. Think you can do that?? :lol:
> 
> I'd be calming you both down?  Oop she's up and following daddy now she wants more dinner


i think you underestimate my dog painting abilities :lol: actually i think banjo would eat me if i tried to go near her with paint

yup but i think i`d be worse than cotton. awww bless she needs to keep her strength up!! twix has been eating for 2 recently dunno what`s got into him but he looks pregnant, maybe he`s sympathising with cotton :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## kittykat

aww they are all fab names! Can't wait for the pics   altho I may have to steal one off you!  xx


----------



## sequeena

Leah84 said:


> i think you underestimate my dog painting abilities :lol: actually i think banjo would eat me if i tried to go near her with paint
> 
> yup but i think i`d be worse than cotton. awww bless she needs to keep her strength up!! twix has been eating for 2 recently dunno what`s got into him but he looks pregnant, maybe he`s sympathising with cotton :lol: :thumbup:


Underestimate?? Didn't realise you were well practised in this sort of thing :lol:

Haha!!! If he's picked up her sudden temper with the dogs then I think you're right!



kittykat said:


> aww they are all fab names! Can't wait for the pics   altho I may have to steal one off you!  xx


I've not even finished looking for names yet  but I might not have a kitten left anyway!!


----------



## dobermum

sequeena said:


> LOL aww hun you give me too much credit
> 
> I know isn't Penny gorgeous!! I'm jealous that my mum will name the kitten that lol!
> 
> I'll be naming one Genevieve (if I keep a white female)
> 
> I also like these names (all Celtic);
> 
> Female;
> Cara - friend
> Rowena - White or comely
> Diva - Divine one
> Alys - noble
> Gwendolen - of the white brow
> 
> Male (also celtic);
> Arden - eager, ardent
> Emrys - immortal
> 
> And I was thinking Emlyn for a male cat in honour of my grampa


All excellent names Sequeena, and nope:hand: I only give credit where it's due and u deserve it. My lil girlie has a Celtic name. It doesn't exist and of course, she suits it to a T. Choosing a name is really difficult isn't it, so am sure you will pick the right one. Be sure to let us know. x


----------



## sequeena

dobermum said:


> All excellent names Sequeena, and nope:hand: I only give credit where it's due and u deserve it. My lil girlie has a Celtic name. It doesn't exist and of course, she suits it to a T. Choosing a name is really difficult isn't it, so am sure you will pick the right one. Be sure to let us know. x


Well one will be called Genevieve for definite!! I have to keep it quite simple as the OH is English and has a stutter so anything really Welshy will have his tongue in knots :lol:

The poor bloke trying to say Llanelli is a riot!


----------



## Leah84

yes i regularly go out armed with a tin of paint ready practising for when i finally get to steal sky hahaha

does she hiss and get on her back legs?? that`s what he`s been doing all day and he`s being such a big snuggle bum i think he was trying to force his face through my ear this morning lol

ohhhhh i never noticed them names they`re lovely  brody wants to call hers sky`s baby  i dunno what it is with her and your dog!! she said otherwise she likes milky, was no coincidence that she was eating a milky way at the time lol


----------



## kittykat

sequeena said:


> I've not even finished looking for names yet  but I might not have a kitten left anyway!!


lol I get all maternal when someone has kittens! :lol: :lol:

I would LOVE another kitty but wouldnt want to p*ss off the ones I have now :scared: :lol: :lol:

keep us updated tho!


----------



## dobermum

sequeena said:


> Well one will be called Genevieve for definite!! I have to keep it quite simple as the OH is English and has a stutter so anything really Welshy will have his tongue in knots :lol:
> 
> The poor bloke trying to say Llanelli is a riot!


absolutelypositootly p!ssin ma drawers there girl! :lol::lol::lol: (TENALADIES PLEASE!!!)

I love the name Genevieve.

I also love the name Shayla = Fairy Palace and Vanora = Meaning: A white wave. A form of Guinevere.

Am sure u will choose something wonerful!

D x


----------



## deb53

Hey Hun

Just caught up on your thread....WOW Cotton is huge since the last pic I saw.

Will be following the thread. How exciting.

Good luck to you Hun and beautiful Cotton


----------



## sequeena

Aw those are lovely names dobemum think I need to add them to my list (I'll end up pulling a name out of a hat or something lol).

Leah yup she's big time pissed off with the world at the minute  not with me though, she knows what side her bread is buttered with me 

Sorry I've not updated all day! I caught a few hours kip and I've been busy the rest of the day but we have no movement in the ranks yet!


----------



## Leah84

how`s cotton? tell her i`ll give her some treats if she has her kittens soon  :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

Leah84 said:


> how`s cotton? tell her i`ll give her some treats if she has her kittens soon  :thumbup:


She's sat next to me on the settee doing BUGGER ALL.


----------



## suzy93074

Any news yet????


----------



## sequeena

suzy93074 said:


> Any news yet????


Nope nothing


----------



## suzy93074

sequeena said:


> Nope nothing


ooohh pooo! I would be so impatient! lolxxx


----------



## sequeena

suzy93074 said:


> ooohh pooo! I would be so impatient! lolxxx


I've torn out a bald patch on my head lol!!!


----------



## DKDREAM

Hows Cotton today, I bet she will have them early on a morning, like meeko did,


----------



## suzy93074

sequeena said:


> I've torn out a bald patch on my head lol!!!


:lol::lol: wot u like!


----------



## Taylorbaby

my current girl gave birth on day 71... Everyday from day 60 I was like 'its today! its today!'


----------



## Milly22

87 posts and *still no babies!!!!!!!!!!!* :lol:


----------



## deb53

Cummon Cotton!!!


----------



## Honeybunch

Oh Cotton we are all patiently waiting for you lol! I bet you have them tomorrow when Im not on here til late! Hurry up mummy will be bald at this rate!:lol:


----------



## sequeena

STILL NOTHING.

I think her milk is coming through as the skin round her nipples is starting to 'droop'.

She's still quite happily chasing flies and the like. I thought they were meant to slow down at this stage?!

I actually hope she doesn't go tonight as I need some good sleep


----------



## DKDREAM

sequeena said:


> STILL NOTHING.
> 
> I think her milk is coming through as the skin round her nipples is starting to 'droop'.
> 
> She's still quite happily chasing flies and the like. I thought they were meant to slow down at this stage?!
> 
> I actually hope she doesn't go tonight as I need some good sleep


Lightly press one of her teats, if she has milk it should be the next 2 days.


----------



## sequeena

DKDREAM said:


> Lightly press one of her teats, if she has milk it should be the next 2 days.


Thanks hun she's eating at the minute so I'll wait until she's settled down to check


----------



## DKDREAM

sequeena said:


> Thanks hun she's eating at the minute so I'll wait until she's settled down to check


i know meeko had milk 2-3 days before hand, I read in a book this was an indicator


----------



## sequeena

DKDREAM said:


> i know meeko had milk 2-3 days before hand, I read in a book this was an indicator


She's still eating but I have noticed the skin round her nipple is not it's usual grey/white anymore it's more yellowy. A sign that the milk is coming in perhaps?


----------



## DKDREAM

sequeena said:


> She's still eating but I have noticed the skin round her nipple is not it's usual grey/white anymore it's more yellowy. A sign that the milk is coming in perhaps?


it could well be, each cat is different how long has it been since you first noticed?


----------



## sequeena

DKDREAM said:


> it could well be, each cat is different how long has it been since you first noticed?


About 2 days, just as she started plucking the fur away


----------



## sequeena

Just had a check and no there's no milk coming out yet. These kittensare going to be June babies I think.


----------



## DKDREAM

i found this artical

Cat Labor Signs - 7 Ways To Tell That Your Cat is About to Give Birth


----------



## sequeena

Thanks hun x

Well she's done the first 2, not lost her appetite, she's clingy but always has been, she has been pacing about, she has called to me but tbh I think she was having a moan not telling me she was in labour, no licking of the bum yet, doubt she can do that as she's s big lol!!


----------



## DKDREAM

PRENATAL CARE
The cat should be given a health examination
early in her pregnancy. Examine her for
fleas, lice and ticks and keep her free
from these pests. Ask the vet to
examine a stool specimen for signs of worms
or other internal parasites.
Remember,
ascarids and hookworms can be transmitted
to the foetuses. Worming is not advisable
after the second week of pregnancy, however
since there is danger of aborting the foetuses.
If your cat shows signs of worms later
in the pregnancy, do not worm her until
after the kittens are born.
The pregnant cat is hungry most of
the time, especially in the later stages.
Feed her well but do not overfeed her.
After the first month of pregnancy,
two or three meals a day will be all right.
She should be fed her regular ration,
plus vitamins and minerals. It is very
important that the pregnant cat receive
a vitamin and mineral supplement,
preferably one high in calcium, to guard
against a postnatal condition known as
eclampsia. As her pregnancy progresses,
the cat will become more and more
inactive and will lie about, basking in
the sun. Leave her alone this is perfectly
normal. At about the eighth week,
milk usually appears in the pregnant cat's
breasts, although it may be produced
earlier in some cases. The breasts will
swell and may become hard and caked,
and the cat will show signs of discomfort.
She will constantly lick her breasts in an
effort to relieve the pressure. You can offer
her some relief by milking a few drops
out of each breast by gently squeezing
each nipple with a downward pressure.
This will not harm the cat or "dry her up".
If her breasts are dry or caked, apply olive
oil, As the time for her delivery draws near,
the cat will become very restless, wandering
around and scratching in her bed. Keep an
eye on her.


----------



## DKDREAM

this is the site i got it of looks good.

CARE OF THE PREGNANT CAT & KITTENS


----------



## sequeena

Thanks DK!! Her nipples are 'caked' so that means the milk is coming through. I've no olive oil to hand though is there something else I could put on them? x


----------



## Aurelia

sequeena said:


> Thanks hun x
> 
> Well she's done the first 2, not lost her appetite, she's clingy but always has been, she has been pacing about, she has called to me but tbh I think she was having a moan not telling me she was in labour, *no licking of the bum yet, doubt she can do that as she's s big lol*!!


I didn't think Rilly would be able to because she was so big! But trust me she will find a way. I think if you see her really strain to start licking her bits, birth will be imminent 

Of course you know now you have said you need sleep tonight ... what the little tinker has planned don't you? :lol:


----------



## sequeena

Aurelia said:


> I didn't think Rilly would be able to because she was so big! But trust me she will find a way. I think if you see her really strain to start licking her bits, birth will be imminent
> 
> Of course you know now you have said you need sleep tonight ... what the little tinker has planned don't you? :lol:


Thankfully she's not gone yet  :lol:

No change here really, she's still as big as ever


----------



## DKDREAM

you could put anything on really, prehaps some Butter? I think its anything that would sooth the skin and make Cotton clean them.


----------



## sequeena

DKDREAM said:


> you could put anything on really, prehaps some Butter? I think its anything that would sooth the skin and make Cotton clean them.


Haha that's exactly what I did!! I use butter for worming (mash up the tablets in the butter and cake it on her paws) so I put some on her nipples. She gave them a good clean :thumbup:


----------



## belle&beau

took my stray to the vets yesterday , shes about to give birth i asked about worming she said it was fine: but i took the vets advice and she told me a great tip that i didnt already know,
she gave me some panacur granules and told me to stick them into the fridge to get rid of the scent/smell,
seemed to work last night, that butter one sound very good tho,

any news on the kittens yet, my cat is doing exactly the same,


----------



## sequeena

belle&beau said:


> took my stray to the vets yesterday , shes about to give birth i asked about worming she said it was fine: but i took the vets advice and she told me a great tip that i didnt already know,
> she gave me some panacur granules and told me to stick them into the fridge to get rid of the scent/smell,
> seemed to work last night, that butter one sound very good tho,
> 
> any news on the kittens yet, my cat is doing exactly the same,


I didn't think you could worm when the cat was pregnant. Luckily Cotton doesn't need worming yet lol

No kittens yet!


----------



## Taylorbaby

I worm my girls a week before they are due to give birth & then start the kits worming & mum at 3 weeks 

With the nips you could put some vasaline on them I read that its really good for hairballs some people give it once a week!

Ive given it to my older boy and he just licks it all off, his ill so I need to use it sometimes, had no adverse affects


----------



## sequeena

Taylorbaby said:


> I worm my girls a week before they are due to give birth & then start the kits worming & mum at 3 weeks
> 
> With the nips you could put some vasaline on them I read that its really good for hairballs some people give it once a week!
> 
> Ive given it to my older boy and he just licks it all off, his ill so I need to use it sometimes, had no adverse affects


I'll be using vasaline from now on 

As for worming do you think it would be ok to worm Cotton now? Or should I just leave it until the kittens are 3 weeks?


----------



## deb53

panacur paste is ok in pregnnant cats Hun.. Got the instructions here as picked some up for the kitten the other day.

It says...

pregnant cats can be safely treated but only require a single treatment at the routine adult dose rate. = 2 syringe graduations per 1 kg bodyweight as a single dose.


----------



## belle&beau

just to let you know what the vet told me yesterday my cats ready to drop ( she reckoned this weekend) that with the panacur granules i got given 3 sachets and told to give her one a day for 3 consective days, if that helps.


----------



## DKDREAM

deb53 said:


> panacur paste is ok in pregnnant cats Hun.. Got the instructions here as picked some up for the kitten the other day.
> 
> It says...
> 
> pregnant cats can be safely treated but only require a single treatment at the routine adult dose rate. = 2 syringe graduations per 1 kg bodyweight as a single dose.


I couldn't agree more i use panacure its a good wormer.


----------



## Taylorbaby

not sure about 3 sachets per day?? Itsnormally 1sachet every 3 months, sounds quite alot? They normally jsut eat it if you put it in their food mash it up over the day 

I always worm a week beore as advise by breeder friends and mums had always been fine, I use panacur aswell!

I do kits at 3,6,9 & 12weeks, it says 0.5ml per 1k of body weight for 3 days on the trot.


----------



## sequeena

That's brill thanks for the advice!


----------



## belle&beau

> not sure about 3 sachets per day?? Itsnormally 1sachet every 3 months, sounds quite alot? They normally jsut eat it if you put it in their food mash it up over the day
> 
> I always worm a week beore as advise by breeder friends and mums had always been fine, I use panacur aswell!
> 
> I do kits at 3,6,9 & 12weeks, it says 0.5ml per 1k of body weight for 3 days on the trot.
> __________________


just going on what the vet told me yesterday,


----------



## dobermum

Mornin girls!

Sorry I haven't been in to find out whassup, but still thinkin of ya here, and hoping Cotton has her lil babies soon. Fingers, toes, legs and me being me.... eyes crossed:crazy:.

Love cominatchy'all!

Speak soon.

D xox


----------



## sequeena

Aw thanks for dropping in hun! Cotton is as content as ever *sigh*


----------



## DKDREAM

sequeena said:


> Aw thanks for dropping in hun! Cotton is as content as ever *sigh*


It will happen soon.... lol.


----------



## sequeena

I hope so! It feels like she's going to keep them in forever lol


----------



## DKDREAM

sequeena said:


> I hope so! It feels like she's going to keep them in forever lol


lol. shes making you get all excited and she is enjoying the peace.


----------



## Aurelia

SOooo. Going by the date on the first page your girl is on day 71 now? Or did you let her get out again after that?

In theory today should be the day if she was holding out for the top end?  poor love!


----------



## deb53

Sequeena....someone I know has a white house cat that escaped around the time that Cotton did. She mated with a black tom that was hanging around and this morning gave birth to a ginger boy and a white girl.!!

Hows Cotton doing?


----------



## sequeena

She's still holding on  Think this will end up being a vet job. The time she got out I was away a lot with family business. Perhaps this wasn't the only time she got out :confused1:

Either way I'll take her to the vet to see how she's doing.


----------



## ninja

think you should be going to the vets tomorrow


----------



## DKDREAM

sequeena said:


> She's still holding on  Think this will end up being a vet job. The time she got out I was away a lot with family business. Perhaps this wasn't the only time she got out :confused1:
> 
> Either way I'll take her to the vet to see how she's doing.


How long has it been since the suspected mating? It could be your just panicing, remember it takes about 3 days before the eggs fertilise from a mating i think.


----------



## sequeena

DKDREAM said:


> How long has it been since the suspected mating? It could be your just panicing, remember it takes about 3 days before the eggs fertilise from a mating i think.


71 days from when I know she got out. If you're right about the 3 day thing then really she's only on day 68 x


----------



## silverhorse

They will arrive when they are ready try not to panic. She seems to have all the good signs. We are all here for you


----------



## sequeena

silverhorse said:


> They will arrive when they are ready try not to panic. She seems to have all the good signs. We are all here for you


Thank you very much  she's not in any discomfort, still eating and still very cuddly. Her belly grows by the hour I think lol


----------



## suzy93074

Just checking if babies arrived yet


----------



## sequeena

suzy93074 said:


> Just checking if babies arrived yet


I wish I had news Suzy! Vets tomorrow for us x


----------



## suzy93074

sequeena said:


> I wish I had news Suzy! Vets tomorrow for us x


awww bless her - she biding her time hope all goes well at vets and she has them real soon xxxx


----------



## canuckjill

looking forward to Cotton babies and pictures...hugs Jill


----------



## Taylorbaby

If she is happy eating & drinking & kits are moving I wouldnt stress her by taking her to the vets.

I was SO worried about my girl being late and when I called the vets they asked me these questions above (answered yes to all of them) and they said give it a few more days, dates can be wrong, I always go by 2days after mating as the sperm needs to reach the egg & that takes2 days!

She gave birth fine on day 71 to 6 giant babies!


----------



## sequeena

Taylorbaby said:


> If she is happy eating & drinking & kits are moving I wouldnt stress her by taking her to the vets.
> 
> I was SO worried about my girl being late and when I called the vets they asked me these questions above (answered yes to all of them) and they said give it a few more days, dates can be wrong, I always go by 2days after mating as the sperm needs to reach the egg & that takes2 days!
> 
> She gave birth fine on day 71 to 6 giant babies!


You've got a point there. I shall ring and ask for advice tomorrow. She's grown again and is absolutely fine.


----------



## deb53

Everytime I see this thread go to the top I think its that Cotton has started :lol::lol:


----------



## sequeena

deb53 said:


> Everytime I see this thread go to the top I think its that Cotton has started :lol::lol:


Aww sorry hun hopefully I'll have good news soon!


----------



## silverhorse

We are all waitng. Never been on the forum looking for results as often as this.


----------



## deb53

silverhorse said:


> We are all waitng. Never been on the forum looking for results as often as this.


:lol::lol: Me too :lol::lol:


----------



## colliemerles

i keep popping on to see if there are kitten pics, 

come on Cotton !!!!!!!:lol:..:lol::thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

Aw guys I am sorry to keep you waiting!!!

Been on the phone to the vet who said basically what taylorbaby said. She's eating/drinking well and kits are moving (belly is getting bigger too) so she thinks I got the dates wrong.

After getting off the phone my OH sheepishly admitted she did get out after that incident though he can't remember the exact day :lol:

So, my panic is over for now. It's just a case of getting the dates wrong 

Also! No idea why I went and bought a syringe feeding kit from [email protected] I went into my chemist earlier for a blood pressure test (you DO NOT want to know ) and I got one for free  They only had a 3ml one to give me but who cares!!


----------



## dobermum

Hey girlie!

Just poppin by to c f Cotton has had her wee babies yet and whether yer a new mom? Desper8 to find out how all goes.

Love cominatcha!

D & Co x


----------



## sequeena

dobermum said:


> Hey girlie!
> 
> Just poppin by to c f Cotton has had her wee babies yet and whether yer a new mom? Desper8 to find out how all goes.
> 
> Love cominatcha!
> 
> D & Co x


No hun nothing yet I'm afraid


----------



## silverhorse

im ere again with my persian sat on my knee. he is as interested as i am:lol:


----------



## sequeena

silverhorse said:


> im ere again with my persian sat on my knee. he is as interested as i am:lol:


Well Cotton is chilled out on a chair! Don't think it'll be tonight


----------



## belle&beau

mine had hers today , no signs of nesting apart from hiding in my shoe room , (thought she was nesting) hour later had 4 kittens


----------



## silverhorse

cogratulations belle nice to hear about the kittens


----------



## Momo12

I have just read thru every post of here now I am gripped by it there are so many kittens due any day now including my Geri so have to keep up with it all,but have read some interesting info about the eggs and mating so Geri might actually only be on day 58 where as we thought she was on day 62 tis all so confusing, anyway hoping cotton produces soon for you sanity will be watching out for the new kittens post good luck 

Mo xx


----------



## Honeybunch

Hi hun I can't believe how many posts there have been on here and still no kittens!! You must be going insane:lol: still it does seem like you got dates wrong and main thing is Cotton is well and kittens are moving so Im sure it won't be too much longer for you. Sending you big hugs x x you have soo many ppl anticipating the birth of these kittens all my family know about Cotton as every night after work I say I need to check if Cotton has had kittens yet!! Take care


----------



## Milly22

Not long now. I am sure....


----------



## Leah84

I can't believe she still hasn't had them  tell her we're dying to see cute pics


----------



## sequeena

Hi everyone thanks for the comments! Sorry I didn't reply last night but I'm trying to get used to the prozac the doc has put me on. These seem to have a sedative affect on me too but I will persevere.

No change in Cotton today but I have noticed the areas around her nipples feel softer and full of milk. ARGH it's hard to explain but I think her milk is coming in.

Lemme find a pic...
blegh can't find one. Anyway if you look at the pic Aurelia posted (towards the start of the thread I think) her belly is starting to look like that.


----------



## Taylorbaby

I keep coming on here for updates!! wheres her kits!! Has she been lying to us?!?!?  :scared:

How many days do you think it is? Hoe many did she go missing for? What did the vet say!!!


----------



## sequeena

Taylorbaby said:


> I keep coming on here for updates!! wheres her kits!! Has she been lying to us?!?!?  :scared:
> 
> How many days do you think it is? Hoe many did she go missing for? What did the vet say!!!


So many exclamation marks!!!!

I was in out of the house quite a lot, only coming home to sleep and that was about 2-3 weeks  but surely it won't be long now especially as her milk is coming through!

I know she's not been out overnight. She's escaped for a few hours and then found and brought back in.

The vet has asked me not to bring her in unless I absolutely must as she doesn't want her to become stressed. She's eating/drinking well still playing etc I can still feel the kits moving about (though it is very fleeting as she doesn't like anyone touching her belly ).

I've been kipping in with her for nowt lmao!!


----------



## DKDREAM

sequeena said:


> So many exclamation marks!!!!
> 
> I was in out of the house quite a lot, only coming home to sleep and that was about 2-3 weeks  but surely it won't be long now especially as her milk is coming through!
> 
> I know she's not been out overnight. She's escaped for a few hours and then found and brought back in.
> 
> The vet has asked me not to bring her in unless I absolutely must as she doesn't want her to become stressed. She's eating/drinking well still playing etc I can still feel the kits moving about (though it is very fleeting as she doesn't like anyone touching her belly ).
> 
> I've been kipping in with her for nowt lmao!!


lol dont worry i am sure she will have the kittens when she is ready, your instincts will tell you when she is starting to have them mine did.


----------



## Taylorbaby

lol sorry!! 

I Yeah thats what mine said, I slept with her for 2 weeks up to it & 3weeks after!! I hate waiting!


----------



## sequeena

DKDREAM said:


> lol dont worry i am sure she will have the kittens when she is ready, your instincts will tell you when she is starting to have them mine did.


She has been extremely cuddly the past couple of days and when I have left her alone she's meowed nonstop until I've come back (popping to the loo etc)

I'm going to take some more pics now to show you how big she is!


----------



## sequeena

Taylorbaby said:


> lol sorry!!
> 
> I Yeah thats what mine said, I slept with her for 2 weeks up to it & 3weeks after!! I hate waiting!


No worries lol 

I was wondering if I should stay in with her afterwards. I will of course if she'll accept me but if she doesn't really want me 'involved' I guess I'll be setting up a monitor.


----------



## DKDREAM

sequeena said:


> She has been extremely cuddly the past couple of days and when I have left her alone she's meowed nonstop until I've come back (popping to the loo etc)
> 
> I'm going to take some more pics now to show you how big she is!


she must be getting close, as Meeko was like this in her last stages. we knew she was in labour because she jumped on our bed meowing in a totally different pitch and being ever so loving, we just sat talking to her and then she went in her box and then had the 1st baby 5.35 am... lol the 1st signs we noticed was about 1.30 am.


----------



## sequeena

Taking pics didn't go well. She's in a mood 

Here are the ones I managed to get;


----------



## DKDREAM

she could have another week or so. She is sooo pretty. I love her. she is in such good condition. Good luck with the kittens, when they decide to arrive.


----------



## sequeena

DKDREAM said:


> she could have another week or so. She is sooo pretty. I love her. she is in such good condition. Good luck with the kittens, when they decide to arrive.


Oh god please don't tell me another week. I cannot take it or much longer


----------



## DKDREAM

sequeena said:


> Oh god please don't tell me another week. I cannot take it or much longer


Try not to worry as much Sarah your doing a great job.


----------



## sequeena

DKDREAM said:


> Try not to worry as much Sarah your doing a great job.


Thank you 

It's normal for her to be on 6 small meals right? She ALWAYS seems to be hungry.


----------



## Aurelia

Err, have you seen the babies move yet? If not it could well be another week hon 

And yes, lots of food, as much as she wants. Rilly is on more now than before the birth too, so it's never ending :lol:


----------



## DKDREAM

sequeena said:


> Thank you
> 
> It's normal for her to be on 6 small meals right? She ALWAYS seems to be hungry.


Yeah she will eat like a piggy lol. just give her whatever she likes. you could even give alittle bit kitten milk, it will be good for her.


----------



## sequeena

Aurelia said:


> Err, have you seen the babies move yet? If not it could well be another week hon
> 
> And yes, lots of food, as much as she wants. Rilly is on more now than before the birth too, so it's never ending :lol:


Seen? No. She's got too much fur for that  Felt? Yes I've felt movement - fluttering type movement and I also saw/felt the outline of a kit. It was lovely 



DKDREAM said:


> Yeah she will eat like a piggy lol. just give her whatever she likes. you could even give alittle bit kitten milk, it will be good for her.


I've been giving her little bits of kitten milk. She likes it but she's not too keen lol


----------



## Aurelia

Ugh oh, sound like you have a while yet hon. Believe me you will see them move, regardless of how much fur!


----------



## DKDREAM

she will like it as she gets closer


----------



## silverhorse

Your pics are gorgeous you must be proud of her. She will be a lovely mum.


----------



## PurpleCrow

Just been through this entire thread, got closer to the edge of me seat every time I went on a new page thinking "Are they here yet??" LOL!

She is absolutely gorgeous btw!


----------



## Momo12

Lovely pics of Cotton she is beautiful but wish she would have her kitties soon for your sake bless you hang in there

Mo xx


----------



## sequeena

Thank you all I'm slowly going out of my mind 

She's currently chilling out under the dining table. Feed number 6 coming up soon


----------



## Honeybunch

Ohhh when I saw this at the top got all excited that Cotton had gone into labour! Bless you hun Im away this weekend and Im sure she will have them before I get home Monday. When I get in the first thing I'll do is check this forum for any progress! Cotton is a beautiful cat and really looks well. Hugs to you both x


----------



## sequeena

Honeybunch said:


> Ohhh when I saw this at the top got all excited that Cotton had gone into labour! Bless you hun Im away this weekend and Im sure she will have them before I get home Monday. When I get in the first thing I'll do is check this forum for any progress! Cotton is a beautiful cat and really looks well. Hugs to you both x


Thanks hun  hopefully I'll have some good news for you when you come back!


----------



## suzy93074

Still no kitties!!!:scared: come on Cotton!!:arf::thumbup:xxxx


----------



## JoWDC

I completley forgot Cotten was pregnant. I thought when i saw the beginning of the thread that i'd missed the birth as well.

I'm looking forward to seening the new kits & keeping everything crossed for you that she doesn't wait too much longer.


----------



## sequeena

haha nope! She's getting fatter and fatter but no kitties yet!

If she only has 2 or 3 I will wonder wtf else she's hiding in there :lol:


----------



## suzy93074

sequeena said:


> haha nope! She's getting fatter and fatter but no kitties yet!
> 
> If she only has 2 or 3 I will wonder wtf else she's hiding in there :lol:


:lol::lol::lol: probably all that extra yummy food her mum is giving her  xxx


----------



## rhian d

:eek6: i cant believe she has still not had them yet i have been away from forum for a few days and i was sure she would have had them already i really hope she has them soon you must be going out of your mind.


----------



## sequeena

Speaking of yummy food she's eating AGAIN :lol:

I know Rhian I was so sure she'd have them by now!


----------



## rhian d

my oh thinks im crazy i keep saying i gotta go on forum to check if cotton has had her kittens lol last night that is lierally all i came on for. hurry up cotton lol


----------



## zacknzena

aww bless her box looks great good luck  pics of kittys please :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

Thanks 

She's gone back to her fave spot now - the kitchen windowsill :thumbup:


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat

Gahh I keep coming back here to see if shes had them ! Im off to work later tonight I hope I dont miss anything, Im already missing my fav tv show.


----------



## sequeena

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> Gahh I keep coming back here to see if shes had them ! Im off to work later tonight I hope I dont miss anything, Im already missing my fav tv show.


Don't worry I don't think tonight will be the night


----------



## rhian d

sequeena said:


> Just a quick thread for those who are interested in Cotton's progress.


i just had to quote this from your first post. it is definetly not a quick thread lol and there are not even any kittens yet! i really hope she has them soon what day is she on now ?


----------



## deb53

Sequeena Hun..........Not being funny but do you think you could have a quiet word in Cottons ear :lol::lol:

My daughter is over for the weekend and as Cotton is white as is Grace she has read through the whole of this thread and is in awe of anticipation !!!

Can't beleive it really.....she is most definatly not a "cat" person as they say but sat last night reading all the way through.

She and Grandchildren go home tomorrow so a little word in Cottons ear would be nice and it would be great if she could follow the birth while she is here!:thumbup:

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Anyway how is the fat pudden today? xxxx


----------



## Leah84

deb53 said:


> Sequeena Hun..........Not being funny but do you think you could have a quiet word in Cottons ear :lol::lol:


i second that sarah, i`m beginning to think cotton is sat looking at the pc screen having a right laugh at all us squirming to see kitten pics :lol:


----------



## Aurelia

Have you seen any movement yet? I'm gonna say 5 days after you first see the 'kick boxing in a belly' moment


----------



## sequeena

Aw guys I am so sorry to keep you waiting :lol:

Aurelia no I've not seen anything yet. I don't know if I'm checking her at the wrong times or if she has too much fur for me to notice


----------



## Aurelia

Well when the visable kicking starts you should see 'something' within an hour I'm sure.

Just to add she is rather large so it shouldn't be long!


----------



## sequeena

Aurelia said:


> Well when the visable kicking starts you should see 'something' within an hour I'm sure.
> 
> Just to add she is rather large so it shouldn't be long!


I really hope not. I feel for her in this weather


----------



## suzy93074

Bloomin heck she still keeping us all waiting:scared: lol she is making sure she has an audience hehehe:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

She's chilling out, maxing, relaxing all cool (rep for anyone who gets the reference) and has no intentions of going this weekend I don't think.

Please have them this week baby girl as daddy will be off work and he can give me a hand with the dogs!


----------



## Momo12

Well she certainly is hanging in to them isn't she bless her come on Cotton time to have babies NOW can't be much longer surely.

Mo xx


----------



## Momo12

Well she is certainly hanging on to them isn't she, bless her, come on Cotton time to have babies NOW:lol::lol: can't be much longer surely.

Mo xx


----------



## JoWDC

sequeena said:


> She's chilling out, maxing, relaxing all cool (rep for anyone who gets the reference) and has no intentions of going this weekend I don't think.
> 
> Please have them this week baby girl as daddy will be off work and he can give me a hand with the dogs!


LOL, quoting Fresh Prince & Jazzy Jeff now? (love Summertime)


----------



## Aurelia

But you wouldn't want her to have them early would you 

Still not seen any movement? I really do think you could have another weeks wait hon  Unless of course she has a bazillion babies in there and there is no room to kick!


----------



## zacknzena

sequeena said:


> She's chilling out, maxing, relaxing all cool (rep for anyone who gets the reference) and has no intentions of going this weekend I don't think.
> 
> Please have them this week baby girl as daddy will be off work and he can give me a hand with the dogs!


sounds like fresh prince of bell air ( the first sentence) lol


----------



## sequeena

JoWDC said:


> LOL, quoting Fresh Prince & Jazzy Jeff now? (love Summertime)


You get rep 



Momo12 said:


> Well she is certainly hanging on to them isn't she, bless her, come on Cotton time to have babies NOW:lol::lol: can't be much longer surely.
> 
> Mo xx


I know 



Aurelia said:


> But you wouldn't want her to have them early would you
> 
> Still not seen any movement? I really do think you could have another weeks wait hon  Unless of course she has a bazillion babies in there and there is no room to kick!


Don't tell me another week! I can't bear it!



zacknzena said:


> sounds like fresh prince of bell air ( the first sentence) lol


Rep for you too :thumbup:


----------



## zacknzena

sequeena said:


> Rep for you too :thumbup:


thanks hun


----------



## JoWDC

sequeena said:


> You get rep


Thanks Sequeena.


----------



## Leah84

Talk about a little madam lol she really does know how to create suspense!!! First thing I done this morning was check fb an on here at like 5am :lol:


----------



## sequeena

Leah84 said:


> Talk about a little madam lol she really does know how to create suspense!!! First thing I done this morning was check fb an on here at like 5am :lol:


There's a vid of her on another thread (features the other loonies too) if you want a look


----------



## DKDREAM

sequeena said:


> There's a vid of her on another thread (features the other loonies too) if you want a look


I saw the video, wow your fur family is Gorgeous:thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

DKDREAM said:


> I saw the video, wow your fur family is Gorgeous:thumbup:


Thanks  They like to keep me on my toes though lol


----------



## DKDREAM

sequeena said:


> Thanks  They like to keep me on my toes though lol


At least they make life interesting, Animals eh who'd be without them lol


----------



## Leah84

Hehe I seen the video it's amazing :thumbup: bless her she does not look happy at all


----------



## sequeena

She's a grumpy mare!

Some new pics to come in a minute


----------



## sequeena

I found the burn tool :lol:


----------



## DKDREAM

she is such a pretty cat, I think you have another week 2 weeks to go .... is she getting bigger each day?


----------



## sequeena

DKDREAM said:


> she is such a pretty cat, I think you have another week 2 weeks to go .... is she getting bigger each day?


2 weeks? Ugggggh

Yes she's growing more every day it's amazing!


----------



## colliemerles

shes a very pretty girl, who looks like shes swollowed a melon lol. hope the kittens come soon.xxxxx.....


----------



## DKDREAM

sequeena said:


> 2 weeks? Ugggggh
> 
> Yes she's growing more every day it's amazing!


I think they start getting bigger to the human eye about 5 to 6 weeks. How long have you noticed a big change?


----------



## sequeena

The past week or so


----------



## DKDREAM

its more likely she has 2 left then, say she was 6 weeks when you noticed, 2 more weeks would be 9 weeks.


----------



## sequeena

DKDREAM said:


> its more likely she has 2 left then, say she was 6 weeks when you noticed, 2 more weeks would be 9 weeks.


Oooooh joy! :lol:


----------



## suzy93074

Awww she is so lovely Sequeena! I love her  roll on those cute little babs coming


----------



## sequeena

suzy93074 said:


> Awww she is so lovely Sequeena! I love her  roll on those cute little babs coming


Thanks Suzy  I really can't believe how big she's got!


----------



## DKDREAM

sequeena said:


> Thanks Suzy  I really can't believe how big she's got!


she probably will get bigger i remember meeko god she was like a whale lol she had five.


----------



## sequeena

DKDREAM said:


> she probably will get bigger i remember meeko god she was like a whale lol she had five.


It's really amazing how they do it isn't it


----------



## memmarmite

I've only just joined this thread. I've sat and read the whole thing from the first page and been on tenterhooks the whole time!

Cotton is a beautiful lady, I shall be checking back regularly to see how she gets on!


----------



## sequeena

memmarmite said:


> I've only just joined this thread. I've sat and read the whole thing from the first page and been on tenterhooks the whole time!
> 
> Cotton is a beautiful lady, I shall be checking back regularly to see how she gets on!


Wow thanks  I can't believe how many people are following her progress lol


----------



## dobermum

My goodness 

Cotton Girl - CHECK YOU OUT!

You may be pregnant girl - but wowza wowza DO YOU LOOK GOOD!:thumbup:

You are radiant, beautiful and you soooo know we are all posting about your
progress right, and ya just decided *meow meow meow purr purrrrr - my bad catspeak soz) I'll just keep them waiting a wee bitty longer!

I want to have eyes like yours. :001_cool:

Hurry girl! We're waaaaaittttiiiing!

Love ya!

X D & Co X


----------



## Leah84

still no kittens  i was up at 4am checking this thread lmao

what colors are you expecting sarah?? i want one with cotton`s eyes :001_wub:


----------



## sequeena

Thank you both 

Leah I'm expecting half to be white. Daddy I think was a ginger


----------



## bwolf

DOH THIS POST WAS IN REPLY TO ONE ON THE FIRST PAGE SILLY ME HOPE COTTON IS DOING WELL Ewww the thermometer I could only do that once and my hand still bears the scar the hubby and I had to pick straws for who was going to do it bless! 
Had one that did stop eating one that didn't and considering what's going on here at the moment am a bit miffed that a friend has just rung and said she has kitten she has got off a mate that needs a home and thought of me grrrr Like we dont have enough to think of!
Shall most likely end up at the hubbys place with the mad mogs bless it! 
The malamute is distraught little luna isn't preggers as she was ll geared up for letting her have birth snuggled up to her-shall have to sort that out before the time comes it wasn't the easiest trying to coax away a new mummy and over eager aunty last time! lol....
And before anyone starts amberbear has been present at 2 litters of kittens her own 2 litters of pups and the bay rabbits a couple of years back-she really has no idea she should by rights be gobbling the little darlings....really should get pets without issues next time  good luck keep us updated x


----------



## Leah84

sequeena said:


> Thank you both
> 
> Leah I'm expecting half to be white. Daddy I think was a ginger


awwww i bet you`re gonna get some lovely colors then. little madam is probably relishing all the attention she`s getting on here too much to let them go yet :lol:


----------



## sequeena

She's just a pain in the butt lmao


----------



## colliemerles

i have been following this thread since the beginning and every time i see someone ad something i think the kittens have arrived.........


----------



## Leah84

i`m telling her you said that 

i need to stop following this thread lol everytime i read a reply by sarah a little voice pops up behind me screeching 'look there`s sky awwww sky you`re so cute why are you on the computer' then i get the million questions as to why sky`s on the computer  :lol:


----------



## sequeena

colliemerles said:


> i have been following this thread since the beginning and every time i see someone ad something i think the kittens have arrived.........


lmao sorry to keep disappointing you!



Leah84 said:


> i`m telling her you said that
> 
> i need to stop following this thread lol everytime i read a reply by sarah a little voice pops up behind me screeching 'look there`s sky awwww sky you`re so cute why are you on the computer' then i get the million questions as to why sky`s on the computer  :lol:


Haha tell her I don't care 

Hi Brody  you'll see Sky again soon!


----------



## Maiisiku

Leah84 said:


> i`m telling her you said that
> 
> i need to stop following this thread lol everytime i read a reply by sarah a little voice pops up behind me screeching 'look there`s sky awwww sky you`re so cute why are you on the computer' then i get the million questions as to why sky`s on the computer  :lol:


Thats really cute! lol

Still no kittens? Cotton is still keeping them to herself I see


----------



## sequeena

Cotton has become extremely clingy today and meows whenever I'm around her.

A sign of things to come perhaps??


----------



## Momo12

Sounds positive I'm thinking ooo good luck

Mo xx


----------



## Honeybunch

OOH I thought she had gone into labour!! Sounds promising though hun good luck keep us posted. Honey is around 51 days now and she's sleeping lots bless her seems to be getting rounder every day but maybe Im imagining it! Take care xx


----------



## sequeena

Honeybunch said:


> OOH I thought she had gone into labour!! Sounds promising though hun good luck keep us posted. Honey is around 51 days now and she's sleeping lots bless her seems to be getting rounder every day but maybe Im imagining it! Take care xx


Ah yes the sleeping bit that's all Cotton ever seemed to do!! :lol:

She's been trying to sneak onto the new sofas all day  sorry kitty cat, not allowed!! Well... not yet anyway


----------



## Honeybunch

sequeena said:


> Ah yes the sleeping bit that's all Cotton ever seemed to do!! :lol:
> 
> She's been trying to sneak onto the new sofas all day  sorry kitty cat, not allowed!! Well... not yet anyway


Ah bless her shes a sweetie and keeping us all on tenter hooks! It makes me smile every time I see this thread has moved to top as u started it by saying just a quick thread! its now got 240 posts :lol:! 
hugs for Cotton x


----------



## Aurelia

Have you seen movement yet?


----------



## sequeena

No I haven't 

Well she's taken herself off upstairs now and turned her nose up to a pouch of FF


----------



## purrlover

any overnight news?? i do hope so  
julie x


----------



## Momo12

Me too it must be soon!!!!!


Mo xx


----------



## sequeena

Sorry guys nothing last night  she's eaten the rest of her dinner and is very vocal.

Whilst I'm here can anyone recommend an activity center for cats (you know those big scratching posts with hidey holes). I want a new one for Cotton and the kittens but I don't know which one to buy.


----------



## sootisox

Oh no!! I was convinced I'd come on and see cute baby pics this morning . They like to keep us waiting don't they?? Lol

I'm looking on Ebay for a tall scratchy post.


----------



## Honeybunch

I just got one off zooplus.co.uk it was about £39 its very good nearly goes to the ceiling. Its in room where Honey is going to have her kittens she loves it and so do my other cats. Can't remember what its called but thay have large selection just type in cat trees x


----------



## Leah84

CAT SCRATCH POST MANHATTAN ACTIVITY PLAY CENTER NEW on eBay (end time 25-Jun-10 11:15:07 BST)

that`s the one we have but the price has gone up a bit since. twix loves being king of the castle lol

can`t believe she`s still holding on


----------



## Aurelia

Honeybunch said:


> I just got one off zooplus.co.uk it was about £39 its very good nearly goes to the ceiling. Its in room where Honey is going to have her kittens she loves it and so do my other cats. Can't remember what its called but they have large selection just type in cat trees x


Do you mean this one ... Cat Tree Atlas at zooplus ?

We have that on our shopping list for the end of this month  It's a bit more than £39 though. The reviewers pictures sold it to me


----------



## Taylorbaby

Ive got all of mine from zooplus! 

How the hell do you keep a cat off of a sofa? Didnt think that it coud be done! All mine sit on them, but It doesnt bother me!

Any news yet? she sure is taking her time she must have got in kitten later than you thought!


----------



## sequeena

The sofa is brand new and I want them animal free for now 

Thanks all!


----------



## Honeybunch

Aurelia said:


> Do you mean this one ... Cat Tree Atlas at zooplus ?
> 
> We have that on our shopping list for the end of this month  It's a bit more than £39 though. The reviewers pictures sold it to me


Thats a nice one the one I have is Cat Tree Filou: Great Deals on Scratching Posts at Zooplus
hope I've done that right its called filou! x


----------



## rhian d

still no babies come on cotton lol again i have been away from the forum for a few days i was so sure to see cute lil pics. i do love the newest pics of cotton she has such huge gawjus eyes she's a lil stunner


----------



## sequeena

Nope still no kits! Thanks for the link to the activity centers  I'm on Ebay now having a look. I love looking at that website!


----------



## deb53

Think there is going to be mass eruption on here when Cottons labour is

announced!!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## sequeena

deb53 said:


> Think there is going to be mass eruption on here when Cottons labour is
> 
> announced!!!! :lol::lol::lol:


Haha I know I'll be bouncing off the ceiling when she does


----------



## Leah84

i bet it`ll be tomorrow lol it`s just sod`s luck that it would have to be!!!

i`m not sure whether to bring banjo now as she might be going into season, we`re not sure but she`s crying to get to male dogs and she had a clear discharge earlier (i think) but i`ve never had a dog go into season before so not sure if i`m just over looking things


----------



## sequeena

Leah84 said:


> i bet it`ll be tomorrow lol it`s just sod`s luck that it would have to be!!!
> 
> i`m not sure whether to bring banjo now as she might be going into season, we`re not sure but she`s crying to get to male dogs and she had a clear discharge earlier (i think) but i`ve never had a dog go into season before so not sure if i`m just over looking things


I've not noticed a clear discharge with Sky but if you're worried I would leave her xx me and Sky will still be there 

Haha but it would be sods law if she went into labour tomorrow. Though I doubt you'd complain


----------



## Leah84

tick tock tick tock......hurry up cotton jeez 

would have been well typical if you had came home last night and she had been in labour


----------



## sequeena

Leah84 said:


> tick tock tick tock......hurry up cotton jeez
> 
> would have been well typical if you had came home last night and she had been in labour


Can you imagine :scared:


----------



## Leah84

lmao nope but i`d love to have been a fly on the wall to witness it!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## sequeena

Hi everyone I finally have some exciting news 

Cotton has some discharge (looks quite dark, perhaps the beginning of her mucus plug?) and just now I was resting my hand on her belly and felt THREE distinct kicks


----------



## pheobesowner

YEYYY!!! finally :lol: wonder who will birth first pheobe or cotten, the race is on lol. Hope they both birth tonight!!!
xxxx


----------



## Leah84

ahhhhh i`m so excited i had to post on here and fb lmao i`m totally not getting any sleep tonight!


----------



## sequeena

pheobesowner said:


> YEYYY!!! finally :lol: wonder who will birth first pheobe or cotten, the race is on lol. Hope they both birth tonight!!!
> xxxx


Let's hope :thumbup:


----------



## JoWDC

pheobesowner said:


> YEYYY!!! finally :lol: wonder who will birth first pheobe or cotten, the race is on lol. Hope they both birth tonight!!!
> xxxx


Fingers crossed for both a safe delivery and for the waiting to be finally over for both of you.

Looking forward to the welcome to the world threads (with piccies of course).


----------



## DKDREAM

Wishsing Cotton a good labour and hope the kittens are healthy. Cant wait to see pics


----------



## sequeena

OK she's upstairs now but inbetween me putting her up there she has been in an out of bags 'digging', trying to get behind the settee etc.

I also noticed that the entrance to her vagina is larger than normal. Is she dilating? Contracting? whatever?


----------



## DKDREAM

its possible, she will start meowing in an odd tone when shes close... well meeko did.


----------



## deb53

Woo Hoo Hun sounds like things are definatly iminent.

Thanks for the early warning hehehe...wont take meds till real late so can sit in bed waiting for the updates:lol:

Fingers are crossed for a beautiful, safe delivery for gorgeous Cotton.:thumbup:

xx


----------



## sequeena

Oh Deb don't be daft  if she has them tonight you can read all about it tomorrow  x


----------



## deb53

Listen Hun...

I,d rather be sitting up reading about Cottons delivery then opening threads with pics that make the eyes boggle and have me wondering if the meds are making me hallucinate

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## sequeena

Ok hun then you will be happy to know ....

COTTON HAS LOST HER MUCUS PLUG


----------



## Aurelia

You haven't left her alone have you? That urgent digging/searching thing ... Rilly did that immediately before she went in her box and started pushing.

Don't expect her to be noisy either! Rilly was quiet apart from a bit of grunting while pushing, which I wouldn't have heard had I not been right there.

I does sound like it's moving along quickly now though.


----------



## DKDREAM

Oh exciting times ahead  Bet your nervous remember to try and stay calm for cotton


----------



## Acacia86

I am keeping up to date on FB and here!! Its so so exciting!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Leah84

sarah`s asked me to keep everyone on here up to date as she has her hands full at the moment so as soon as i hear anything i`ll be sure to let you guys know. it`s so exciting!


----------



## rhian d

yay at last  i hope everythin goes well and cotton has a safe delivery and kittens are fine  looking forward to seeing the pics of lil kittens


----------



## deb53

Leah84 said:


> sarah`s asked me to keep everyone on here up to date as she has her hands full at the moment so as soon as i hear anything i`ll be sure to let you guys know. it`s so exciting!


So she's fully on her way then leah?


----------



## purrlover

aww new little kittens soon ...i cant wait x


----------



## Leah84

from what i gather, everything`s gone quiet from sarah`s end now so she could well be having them as i type but i`ll be on here as soon as i get any news 

eta she`s following sarah around so no kittens yet but hopefully soon!


----------



## Leah84

part of cotton`s mucus plug










sarah asked me to kindly share this with you guys, she is lovely ay?


----------



## Aurelia

Tell Sarah to stop walking around :lol: The poor love is probably waiting for her to settle so she can settle herself!


----------



## sequeena

Aurelia I'm with her now  I had to go back down to put the dogs out and to bed and grab the things I need but that's it. 

Yup that's part of the mucus plug, doesn't half look like snot!

She looks like she's going to have a kip. We'll be here for a while!

In between all this I helped Leah home 2 kittens (not mine or hers). We are on a roll this evening!


----------



## sequeena

Aurelia said:


> Tell Sarah to stop walking around :lol: The poor love is probably waiting for her to settle so she can settle herself!


lmfao I'm sitting down now but had to make sure I had everything


----------



## deb53

Leah84 said:


> part of cotton`s mucus plug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarah asked me to kindly share this with you guys, she is lovely ay?


She,s such a kind young girl to be thinking of us at a time like this ,,,bless her :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## sequeena

deb53 said:


> She,s such a kind young girl to be thinking of us at a time like this ,,,bless her :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


You know me Debs I've always been a sharer :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## deb53

sequeena said:


> You know me Debs I've always been a sharer :thumbup: :lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Loving your siggie pic by the way.:thumbup:


----------



## Leah84

i`m still waiting on them getting back to me about the kittens sarah but hopefully we can save them from llys nini

i`ve taken 2 caffeine pills and am sat with coffee....this is totally all gonna be over soon and i`ll still be sat here staring at the screen at 6am :lol: :lol:


----------



## sequeena

deb53 said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Loving your siggie pic by the way.:thumbup:


Thank you! I feel like everything is finally falling into place xx

Cotton is in her box next to me and is digging about as well as purring/meowing x


----------



## MerlinsMum

Aurelia said:


> Tell Sarah to stop walking around :lol: The poor love is probably waiting for her to settle so she can settle herself!


Agreed! I've already told her on FB to get ready a flask of coffee, a bottle of vino, sandwiches and a good book..... :lol:


----------



## sequeena

OMG COFFEE I FORGOT COFFEE LMAO.

:lol:


----------



## Leah84

sequeena said:


> OMG COFFEE I FORGOT COFFEE LMAO.
> 
> :lol:


send sean to make some!!!


----------



## sequeena

Leah84 said:


> send sean to make some!!!


He's just gone back to work after a week off!!


----------



## deb53

sequeena said:


> OMG COFFEE I FORGOT COFFEE LMAO.
> 
> :lol:


Do Costa deliver???:lol:

bet you can,t believe Cotton has finally decided to start bless her....know we can't :lol::lol:

must be the longest anticipation cat thread ever :lol::lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby

any news... only turned my comp on today to come on here!!


----------



## sequeena

deb53 said:


> Do Costa deliver???:lol:
> 
> bet you can,t believe Cotton has finally decided to start bless her....know we can't :lol::lol:
> 
> must be the longest anticipation cat thread ever :lol::lol:


I hope lmao!!!! I'm about to ask my best mate to go get me ****!



Taylorbaby said:


> any news... only turned my comp on today to come on here!!


Yup  finally!


----------



## Taylorbaby

really! yippee! when did it start???? :thumbup: :scared:


----------



## sequeena

Taylorbaby said:


> really! yippee! when did it start???? :thumbup: :scared:


Well I noticed light discharge earlier this afternoon. Noticed some darker discharge about ooo ... 2-3 hours ago? About an hour ago I put her in the 2nd bedroom and when I went up to check she was losing her mucus plug 

She's now in her whelping box having a good clean xx


----------



## MerlinsMum

sequeena said:


> She's now in her whelping box having a good clean xx


 *Kittening box* my dear  Only dogs produce whelps


----------



## Aurelia

Is she attempting to reach her lady bits? If so ... this will be it 

BTW have you noticed her laying on her side today, and kind of lifting her back end a little?


----------



## Leah84

awwww if i lived closer i`d come round and give you a hand. i`ve just asked and to go get me **** lol he was like 'who`s having these kittens you or cotton' :lol:


----------



## deb53

MerlinsMum said:


> *Kittening box* my dear  Only dogs produce whelps


Must admit I nearly wrote something about a safe whelping :lol:


----------



## sequeena

If you could drop me some down or get hold of rachel I would be forever in your debt lol!!!!

WTF is Luna barking at 

Haha Sue I don't care for the terminology it's a fricking cardboard box with paper and a blanket in it lmao!!!!!

Yes she's been laying on her side and lifting her bum slightly x

And yes she's trying to clean her bits lol


----------



## Aurelia

Right lets have a guessing game on kitty number 1.

I say 10:30pm. That's the exact time Rilly had her first, Tinks


----------



## sequeena

Guesses on time and sex are great 

Don't bother with birth weights as I think I'll wait until all has settled down before I attempt to weigh them x


----------



## sequeena

She's just got out of the box and gone to lay on the floor. Still purring but no other movement yet


----------



## Aurelia

OK then, I'll say girl as well 

We weighed ours once they were dry, it's also best to try and sex them at the same time (it was about 2 hours after each was born) as it's supposed to be easier than waiting a day or two, as there is less fur.

Plus, with weighing them then it means if you get any with feeding problems you will know straight away more or less to. As they should gain a fair bit in the first 12 hours.


----------



## sequeena

Aurelia said:


> OK then, I'll say girl as well
> 
> We weighed ours once they were dry, it's also best to try and sex them at the same time (it was about 2 hours after each was born) as it's supposed to be easier than waiting a day or two, as there is less fur.
> 
> Plus, with weighing them then it means if you get any with feeding problems you will know straight away more or less to. As they should gain a fair bit in the first 12 hours.


Ah right ok will do that xxx


----------



## deb53

I reckon my white with ginger tail will be born at 11.13 precisely....just in time to make tea after big bro:thumbup::lol:


----------



## Leah84

i think mine will be either the first born, possibly the last or maybe one of the ones in between 

i think she`ll have the first within the next hour


----------



## sequeena

Leah84 said:


> i think mine will be either the first born, possibly the last or maybe one of the ones in between
> 
> i think she`ll have the first within the next hour


YOU THINK?! :lol:

She's out of the box again, purring and shaking at the same time. Contractions?


----------



## MerlinsMum

deb53 said:


> I reckon my white with ginger tail will be born at 11.13 precisely....just in time to make tea after big bro:thumbup::lol:


Cor, talk about a tall order! Pretty unlikely, but there again who knows! Woul you settle for an all-white or black or tabby?


----------



## deb53

certainly sounds like it Hun


----------



## MerlinsMum

sequeena said:


> YOU THINK?! :lol:
> 
> She's out of the box again, purring and shaking at the same time. Contractions?


Contractions are like a strong ripple down the sides like a wave, mum will be arching herself and gasping a bit and probably bracing paws against something, most likely in her nest.

She's in the early stages which can last a long time. Some pant, some shake.


----------



## sequeena

MerlinsMum said:


> Contractions are like a strong ripple down the sides like a wave, mum will be arching herself and gasping a bit and probably bracing paws against something, most likely in her nest.
> 
> She's in the early stages which can last a long time. Some pant, some shake.


Thanks sue. Not a contraction yet then x


----------



## Leah84

sequeena said:


> YOU THINK?! :lol:
> 
> She's out of the box again, purring and shaking at the same time. Contractions?


i think there`s a large possibility lol

stupid caffeine pills haven`t kicked in yet, hope rachel managed to help you


----------



## sequeena

Leah84 said:


> i think there`s a large possibility lol
> 
> stupid caffeine pills haven`t kicked in yet, hope rachel managed to help you


I haven't heard back from rachel hope she's ok lmao!


----------



## sequeena

YouTube - sequeena's Channel

Vid of Cotton here. You can just about hear her purring


----------



## Leah84

she couldn`t get back on so i`ve messaged her your email and she`ll either get you there or i`ll just act as a middle man lol

gonna go watch the vid now


----------



## Aurelia

MerlinsMum said:


> Contractions are like a strong ripple down the sides like a wave, mum will be arching herself and gasping a bit and probably bracing paws against something, most likely in her nest.
> 
> She's in the early stages which can last a long time. Some pant, some shake.


The only part of that that Rilly did was pushing her paws against the wall of her nest box. The lifting of her bottom increased and Kitties came out 

Every cat is different ... expect the unexpected I reckon :lol:

Edit: I'm remembering fondly now  that first little wiggling sack ... awww  @ 10:30pm it will be 1 day off exactly 6 weeks since Tinks arrived!


----------



## sequeena

Leah84 said:


> she couldn`t get back on so i`ve messaged her your email and she`ll either get you there or i`ll just act as a middle man lol
> 
> gonna go watch the vid now


oh no!!! Again you're a star lol!


----------



## Honeybunch

Hi Sarah Yay Cotton has finally started:thumbup::thumbup: I had feeling it would be today as I've been working late so only just came on. Just been catching up on this thread how exciting for u and nerve racking!! Just want to wish u both lots of luck hun!! Im shattered so dont think I will still be on here when she has them though will check tomorrow. Cheers for sharing the mucus plug  it will benefit me so I know what to look out for when its Honey's time xxx


----------



## Leah84

sequeena said:


> oh no!!! Again you're a star lol!


haha i hope cotton appreciates everyone running around after her the little madam!!  :lol:

bless her she`s so cute in the video


----------



## sequeena

Honeybunch said:


> Hi Sarah Yay Cotton has finally started:thumbup::thumbup: I had feeling it would be today as I've been working late so only just came on. Just been catching up on this thread how exciting for u and nerve racking!! Just want to wish u both lots of luck hun!! Im shattered so dont think I will still be on here when she has them though will check tomorrow. Cheers for sharing the mucus plug  it will benefit me so I know what to look out for when its Honey's time xxx


Here's a tip: green snobs lmaooooooooooooooo!! You might have to pull it out of her like I did as it was just sticking to her


----------



## sequeena

Leah84 said:


> haha i hope cotton appreciates everyone running around after her the little madam!!  :lol:
> 
> bless her she`s so cute in the video


She looks like a miserable bugger  But she's being really loving if it were me I'd kill anyone near me :lol:


----------



## sequeena

So much for her losing her appetite she's chowing down like there's no tomorrow!


----------



## Honeybunch

sequeena said:


> Here's a tip: green snobs lmaooooooooooooooo!! You might have to pull it out of her like I did as it was just sticking to her


What a lovely description!!! Just watched yr vid she is a sweetie hope all goes well xxx:


----------



## Acacia86

sequeena said:


> So much for her losing her appetite she's chowing down like there's no tomorrow!


Lol!!! One of mine went off their food when the labour started the other one carried on eating :lol: she even took a few mouthfuls inbetween kittens!! Crazy cat!!


----------



## sequeena

Acacia86 said:


> Lol!!! One of mine went off their food when the labour started the other one carried on eating :lol: she even took a few mouthfuls inbetween kittens!! Crazy cat!!


That is EXACTLY what cotton will be like lmao!


----------



## ellie8024

just wanted to say good luck  saw your vid and she looks so cute and content


----------



## sequeena

ellie8024 said:


> just wanted to say good luck  saw your vid and she looks so cute and content


Thank you! 

Big cries coming from her now!


----------



## Leah84

ohhhh bless poor thing


----------



## deb53

Great vid Hun x


----------



## sootisox

Good luck! Hoping everything goes well for you both.


----------



## JoWDC

Aww i was hoping that the first kitten would come along before i went to bed. Good luck Sequeena - i hope Cotten doesn't keep you (and everyone who is going to stay up with you) waiting for much longer.

Looking forward to seeing kitten news when i wake up.

Fingers & paws crossed everything goes smoothly for you both.


----------



## Maiisiku

I came on as soon as I saw your fb status. Now too look for vids. Good Luck Cotton! xx


----------



## Leah84

ohhhh everything`s gone quiet *fingers crossed*


----------



## sootisox

Just seen the vid of Cotton ... and did a double take!! She's IDENTICAL to my boy Pharoah, the only difference is the eye colour (Pharoah has blue eyes) and of course a few extra "boy bits"

Cant wait to see pictures of her babies!


----------



## sequeena

No change yet bless rachel she brought me my **** and got me a boost bar too 

Cotton did a stinky poop but that's the only thing she's 'given birth' to lol


----------



## Leah84

awww i`m so glad she was able to help!


----------



## sequeena

Leah84 said:


> awww i`m so glad she was able to help!


Me too she's a god send x


----------



## Emma32

Ooh I checked here at the right time 
I've been a quiet follower of Cotton.
Hopefully there will be lovely babies when I check in the morning 
Good luck!


----------



## sequeena

I can't believe how many people have followed her journey  Thank you so much x


----------



## deb53

One bite an hour on the Boost...its going to be a long night :lol:

how is Cotton and yourself?


----------



## sequeena

hahaha she's just farted twice :lol:


----------



## sequeena

deb53 said:


> One bite an hour on the Boost...its going to be a long night :lol:
> 
> how is Cotton and yourself?


Are you my birthing partner honey? :lol: can't believe you're still up!

Cotton is ok, purring and crying every so often but very comfortable in her kittening box :lol: did I get it right sue  

I am calmer than before


----------



## Leah84

really does look like she`s gonna take a while tonight!!


----------



## Maiisiku

Aww bless, hope everything goes well. I'll be up for a bit longer but I'm not doing an all nighter so I'll check back in the morning. I'll probably be around until 2  Good Luck!


----------



## deb53

sequeena said:


> Are you my birthing partner honey? :lol: can't believe you're still up!
> Cotton is ok, purring and crying every so often but very comfortable in her kittening box :lol: did I get it right sue
> 
> I am calmer than before


Well little while yet before the need to take the Morph, but if i go quiet or you get just a load of ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,across a post , my heads hit the keyboard and I'll gain consciencness in the morning to a beautiful litter of kittens and an imprint of a keyboard across my head :lol::lol:


----------



## sequeena

Leah84 said:


> really does look like she`s gonna take a while tonight!!


I hope not bless her 

Think we just had a contraction. She wasn't gasping or crying but her stomach was heaving up more and she's doing it again now x


----------



## sequeena

deb53 said:


> Well little while yet before the need to take the Morph, but if i go quiet or you get just a load of ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,across a post , my heads hit the keyboard and I'll gain consciencness in the morning to a beautiful litter of kittens and an imprint of a keyboard across my head :lol::lol:


:lol: omg that would be hilarious x


----------



## Leah84

sequeena said:


> I hope not bless her
> 
> Think we just had a contraction. She wasn't gasping or crying but her stomach was heaving up more and she's doing it again now x


that sounds promising


----------



## sequeena

ok still nothing :lol:

However - boost bars have 64% saturated fat wtf!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Leah84

lol what`s she like!!!

that`s my random fact of the day sorted now lmao i`m gonna switch over to my phone cause i`m being nagged at about the noise from my pc  got fb push messages turned on full though so he`s gonna nag even more once they start going off :lol:


----------



## sequeena

Leah84 said:


> lol what`s she like!!!
> 
> that`s my random fact of the day sorted now lmao i`m gonna switch over to my phone cause i`m being nagged at about the noise from my pc  got fb push messages turned on full though so he`s gonna nag even more once they start going off :lol:


oh bless him he's up at 5 :lol:


----------



## sequeena

more contractions and pushing. Don't think it'll be long now


----------



## Leah84

Ah well he can go for a sleep in work lol

I'm so excited if she's started pushing the first should be here in no time!!


----------



## sequeena

Leah84 said:


> Ah well he can go for a sleep in work lol
> 
> I'm so excited if she's started pushing the first should be here in no time!!


Oh I wish Sean was here to help 

She's sitting up now, taking rapid breaths and still purring x


----------



## Leah84

Does he even know she's in labour?? You poor thing I'm sure it'll all go fine xx


----------



## sequeena

First kitten being born RIGHT NOW. I can see a sac full of red (I assume blood and other stuff) fluid


----------



## Leah84

Ahhhhhh well done cotton and welcome to the world little one!!!!


----------



## sequeena

Not here yet but we're getting there! She's a natural, there was a bit of blood and sac so I offered it to her (it was on my thumb) and she's cleaned it right off


----------



## Leah84

The first takes the longest as it has to clear the way sort of thing so the rest shouldn't be as long. Bless her I bet she's gonna be a great mam


----------



## sequeena

Not out yet and she's now trying to clean herself go on girl!!!!!!


----------



## canuckjill

I hadn't even made it out of the house so now I'll wait a few minutes


----------



## lauz_1982

EXCITED!!!!! I'm going to stay up - keep the updates coming! 

Laura


----------



## Leah84

This is how I imagine a kid feels on Xmas eve lol she's got us all on our toes!


----------



## lauz_1982

Leah84 said:


> This is how I imagine a kid feels on Xmas eve lol she's got us all on our toes!


lol! I still feel like that on Christmas Eve - hubby is still getting used to it! lol!

Laura


----------



## Leah84

lauz_1982 said:


> lol! I still feel like that on Christmas Eve - hubby is still getting used to it! lol!
> 
> Laura


Lucky you lol my folks used to have to drag me out of bed as I was never too bothered the presents weren't going anywhere and I like sleep haha


----------



## sequeena

Still going


----------



## lauz_1982

Leah84 said:


> Lucky you lol my folks used to have to drag me out of bed as I was never too bothered the presents weren't going anywhere and I like sleep haha


It's not just the prezzies - it's the whole buzz of the day! Stepson getting his prezzies, nephews, family dinner and seeing everyone - love it!  I'm always the last to open mine as I like watching everyone getting their gifts!



sequeena said:


> Still going


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Laura


----------



## Leah84

How's she doing now?


----------



## deb53

Thats it I'm a lightweight....meds have beaten me.

Good luck Sarah...Hope all goes well and theres a lully litter waiting in the morning.

Night Eceryone

xx


----------



## sequeena

first kitten coming out


----------



## deb53

omg ...no i;m not a lightweight....few more mins hahhaha.

Waty to go Cotton :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

Aurelia is right she is very quiet, a few grunts and that's it 

It's amazing, I can't describe it


----------



## lauz_1982

sequeena said:


> first kitten coming out


Awwwwww ................. poor cotton! Yay babies!

Laura


----------



## Clare7435

Oh wow I wake up can't sleep and check on here and stumble upon a birth....hope she goes ok, if she's anything like my friends cat she'll spend ages on the first then the rest will pop out like peas out of a pod.....good luck cotton xx


----------



## Leah84

You have no idea how strange that pic looks on my phone lol go cotton you're doing so well!!


----------



## sequeena

Think we're in breech...


----------



## sequeena

Holy crap it's out


----------



## deb53

Think it nearly 50/50 are hun or near. Long time since i had kittens but found that quite often

how she doing?

Aw just read your post as I posted.


----------



## Maiisiku

Is breach like it is for humans? I'm not sure. I hope everythings ok.


----------



## Leah84

Can I welcome it to the world now then?

Woooooo congrats on being a mama cotton!!!


----------



## Maiisiku

sequeena said:


> Holy crap it's out


You scared me until your post popped up above mine!


----------



## sequeena

it's got little white paws!!! Dark body!


----------



## Maiisiku

Aww so cute!


----------



## deb53

sequeena said:


> it's got little white paws!!! Dark body!


Aw bless...Happy Birth Day lil one


----------



## Leah84

PICS!!!!! I want it....you do realise ima say that about all of them lol


----------



## sequeena

2nd born is pure white 

came seconds after the first sacs came out attached to both she's eating them now


----------



## lauz_1982

Awwwwww how many you think or do you know? 

Laura


----------



## Leah84

awwww so cute!


----------



## deb53

Jeez no hanging about then.

Clever Cotton


----------



## sequeena

She's still eating the sacs, they're not eating yet but got loud mouths is it ok?


----------



## deb53

sequeena said:


> She's still eating the sacs, they're not eating yet but got loud mouths is it ok?


She,ll concentrate on them when shes finshed eating the placenta. just make sure they are warm and you could try putting them to her so she stimulates them and gets them suckling. They should be on her soon.


----------



## Maiisiku

It's fine I think. I heard they don't userally feed till the mum is finished. As long as they are eating within 24 hours I think it was but they should eat way before then.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat

:scared: Ive been snooping on here all day


----------



## sequeena

I'm trying not to interfere it's so hard 

The black (I think) one is squeaking all the time :lol: the white one wants boob!


----------



## Maiisiku

Aww adorable


----------



## Leah84

Haha nice way of putting it . Do you think she's more to come?


----------



## sequeena

pics are on their way


----------



## lauz_1982

Awwwwww 

Laura


----------



## deb53

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> :scared: Ive been snooping on here all day


Hi MissPuddycat 

How you doing Sarah? Are they suckling?


----------



## sequeena

It's so hard to see she won't stop cleaning them I think the white one has found a boobie


----------



## Leah84

Awww bless they're so cute


----------



## deb53

sequeena said:


> It's so hard to see she won't stop cleaning them I think the white one has found a boobie


sHE A GOOD mUM...Stimulating and drying them :thumbup:

OOPs cant type!!


----------



## sequeena

I do believe the white is a girl  the dark one is a bloody squeaker alright!


----------



## lauz_1982

hehe! Is that Leah's one then? 

Laura


----------



## deb53

sequeena said:


> I do believe the white is a girl  the dark one is a bloody squeaker alright!


gotta be a man !!!!


----------



## sequeena

Yup leah you've got the typical male!!! lmao!


----------



## lauz_1982

Awwwww 

Is the dark one quite small? Feet (well I think it's feet!) look teeny - the white one looks bigger - maybe just the angle.

Think there's any more?

Laura


----------



## Taylorbaby

sequeena said:


> She's still eating the sacs, they're not eating yet but got loud mouths is it ok?


WELL DONE MUMMY!!!

Dont worry about them not eating mums normally like to finish so keep kits warm while mum does her stuff 

Im guessing ginger, ginger & white & white & black & white/white paws (lol I already know that but I still guessed it!) Depends how many daddies and if thge ginger was the daddy!

Where is he with her facecloth when she needs him!!!


----------



## dobermum

to you both on being super new Moms!

D & Co xox


----------



## sequeena

lauz_1982 said:


> Awwwww
> 
> Is the dark one quite small? Feet (well I think it's feet!) look teeny - the white one looks bigger - maybe just the angle.
> 
> Think there's any more?
> 
> Laura


To be honest it's so hard to tell lol I think they're about the same 

The first one took a while then the second came out so fast I think she's going to chill. Yup I do think there is more lol


----------



## Leah84

Haha laura noooo lol banjo would think it's a new squeaky toy 

omg I'm being violently rubbed against by twix lol think he wants attention? . Glad things are going well so far, she's a natural


----------



## sequeena

Taylorbaby said:


> WELL DONE MUMMY!!!
> 
> Dont worry about them not eating mums normally like to finish so keep kits warm while mum does her stuff
> 
> Im guessing ginger, ginger & white & white & black & white/white paws (lol I already know that but I still guessed it!) Depends how many daddies and if thge ginger was the daddy!
> 
> Where is he with her facecloth when she needs him!!!


Thank you I'm so relieved they're sniffing about for boob but she keeps turning and cleaning them lol

I wonder where the ginger is if there is one lol!!!


----------



## lauz_1982

sequeena said:


> To be honest it's so hard to tell lol I think they're about the same
> 
> The first one took a while then the second came out so fast I think she's going to chill. Yup I do think there is more lol


I'm really excited! So don't get that! lol! Not as much as you will be though - hubby says to ask are you nearly having kittens too?! Hehe!

Laura


----------



## sequeena

Surprisingly I'm really calm


----------



## Taylorbaby

best thing she can do helps to stimulate them to breath :thumbup:

She sounds like she is doing well, mine always come our rather quick, my girls 2nd litter she had 6 in about 2 hours!! 

They are going home on tuesday!!


----------



## sequeena

here comes number 3!!!!!!!


----------



## lauz_1982

Leah84 said:


> Haha laura noooo lol banjo would think it's a new squeaky toy
> 
> omg I'm being violently rubbed against by twix lol think he wants attention? . Glad things are going well so far, she's a natural


lol!

Twix can probably sense the excitement! How will you pick yours? Just wait and see what she has then decide with Sarah?

Laura


----------



## lauz_1982

sequeena said:


> here comes number 3!!!!!!!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

3 is white with 2 little grey marks


----------



## Leah84

Woooo more little bundles 

I think we'll just wait and see what's happening as to which one I have


----------



## deb53

Kittens being born, puppies being borm....I so need some slepp :lol::lol::lol:

Why this time of night?


----------



## Taylorbaby

wheres my ginger!! I have to go to bed cotton!!!


----------



## lauz_1982

sequeena said:


> 3 is white with 2 little grey marks


Awwwwww I love this exciting news! Well done Cotton - doing great!

Laura


----------



## sequeena

All 3 are moving and squeaking 

how did I know she was having number 3?? She farted LOL


----------



## deb53

sequeena said:


> 3 is white with 2 little grey marks


On the head? Grace had tiny little mark on her head that dissappeared.

Good girlie Cotton :thumbup:


----------



## lauz_1982

Taylorbaby said:


> wheres my ginger!! I have to go to bed cotton!!!


Haha! I need bed too but can't drag myself away!

Just had a peek at your website - lovely cats - great pictures. The silver grey cats are stunning!

Laura


----------



## sequeena

4 is here  white with 3 grey markings


----------



## lauz_1982

sequeena said:


> All 3 are moving and squeaking
> 
> how did I know she was having number 3?? She farted LOL


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

haha! So ladylike! She's busy though - who can blame her?! hehe!

Laura


----------



## sequeena

all markings are on the head debs


----------



## lauz_1982

sequeena said:


> 4 is here  white with 3 grey markings


God that was fast!


----------



## sequeena

lauz_1982 said:


> God that was fast!


My girl is like me - doesn't hang about


----------



## Taylorbaby

lauz_1982 said:


> Haha! I need bed too but can't drag myself away!
> 
> Just had a peek at your website - lovely cats - great pictures. The silver grey cats are stunning!
> 
> Laura


lol thanks! 

I know I must sleep!! :thumbup:

4 already! She wants to get it over with now!! another white & grey markings, I wonder if the grey will go, IVe read that before it sometimes dissapears, Im going for all boys!

night night well done cotton! :thumbup:


----------



## Leah84

Wow she's moving along fast now!!


----------



## sequeena

Cotton had grey and it's gone so it's likely it will


----------



## Maiisiku

Awww 4 so far  Think she has anymore in there?


----------



## sequeena

ok the vet said 3-4 so she should stop here. I think more!


----------



## sequeena

4th placenta is coming out  number 4 still attached but she'll soon eat it up


----------



## Maiisiku

I remember you saying you were hoping for 4  I might be up a bit longer to see


----------



## lauz_1982

I have to head to bed now (struggling to keep eyes open! Such antisocial hours Cotton! lol!) but as soon as I wake up I'm checking this thread!

Big hugs to you and cotton and hope all goes as well as it has been.

Laura


----------



## deb53

Weird isn't it how they have a touch of grey on their heads that then goes...not sure why but someone on here will be able to say.

Loving your midwife terminology (SP) Sarah ....Fart them out and kust wants boob :lol::lol:


----------



## sequeena

babies are squeaking loudly cotton gave me a  look, meowed loudly, started purring and is cleaning them all


----------



## sequeena

I hope I'm doing ok. They started crying loudly so I rolled cotton onto her side and put them at her stomach. They're all scrabbling about looking for boob.

lmao deb got to keep it real!


----------



## deb53

I really have to go now Sarah...I just cannot saty awake and its time for next dose so will be totally out of it.

Well done to you and Cotton..Am so pleaswed for you.

Speak tomorrow xx

Night night everyone


----------



## deb53

Just saaw what you posted.. you are doing great and so is Cotton..they will soon home in on those "boobs" Hun

xxx


----------



## sequeena

Thanks for staying up with me I really appeciate it


----------



## Momo12

:thumbup:OH WOW Cotton well done girly at last, my internet went down only came back few minutes ago was checking my emails and see this on that and was like omg cotton is in labour, pics are so cool. so congrats to u all and very well done again to cotton:thumbup::thumbup:

Mo xxxx


----------



## Maiisiku

Well done Cotton they are all so adorable!


----------



## sequeena

Now number 1 is dry he/she will be a black and white 

I tried to weigh number 4 but he/she squeaked and Cotton was up like a shot looking for her kitten. I will wait but from what I could see number 4 is around the 100g mark


----------



## sequeena

I am so effing awesome. She's contracting again.


----------



## Maiisiku

Awww maybe a 5th one ;D


----------



## sequeena

I've already seen the sac it's going to be another white!


----------



## sequeena

5 is out! White with a huuuuuuge grey mark on its head!


----------



## Maiisiku

Awww! It's so exciting


----------



## Maiisiku

sequeena said:


> 5 is out! White with a huuuuuuge grey mark on its head!


You posted just as I did  Aww thats so cute. Maybe the dad was white too


----------



## sequeena

I do believe 1 (black/white) is a boy. He's got a mini set of balls.


----------



## sequeena

Maiisiku said:


> You posted just as I did  Aww thats so cute. Maybe the dad was white too


There is a white cat on our street!


----------



## Maiisiku

I wonder if there are anymore hiding in there? lol. Well done Cotton!


----------



## Maiisiku

sequeena said:


> There is a white cat on our street!


Gasp we found the guilty culprit! lol. Wonder if it's male? Do you think if it's owner saw you trying to figure out if it was male or female they might think your wierd?


----------



## sequeena

Maiisiku said:


> Gasp we found the guilty culprit! lol. Wonder if it's male? Do you think if it's owner saw you trying to figure out if it was male or female they might think your wierd?


lmao if I can get near it I will try to see if it's a he


----------



## sequeena

Leah you have to pick a white as I've decided the black/white is mine


----------



## Maiisiku

Is she finished? Bailey has come up to me all lovingly so unlike her! She knows the attention is on kittens lol.


----------



## sequeena

Maiisiku said:


> Is she finished? Bailey has come up to me all lovingly so unlike her! She knows the attention is on kittens lol.


lmao!

God knows she's cleaning them all again now x


----------



## Maiisiku

Aww I would so have a house full of cats if my landlord didn't put 'one' on that contract. They are so so cute it's making me broody! lol


----------



## sequeena

Maiisiku said:


> Aww I would so have a house full of cats if my landlord didn't put 'one' on that contract. They are so so cute it's making me broody! lol


Our landlord is awesome to be fair  They are noisy little tinkers!


----------



## Maiisiku

Well I have to go now, I have to be up at 8 to take Ayrria to nursery for the morning. Only 3 more tuesdays until the summer hols so better make the most of the time to clean the house! Tell Cotton well done from me  
.xx


----------



## sequeena

Am I being greedy in choosing two? the black/white one and the pure white


----------



## RockRomantic

sequeena said:


> Am I being greedy in choosing two? the black/white one and the pure white


noooo keep em


----------



## sequeena

Mum is sleeping and I can hear one snuffling/feeding


----------



## Leah84

Hey babe so sorry I buggered off my phone battery went an when I went to charge it on the pc he went off his head lol in all fairness my pc does sound like a Hoover at times as it needs new bearings 

White is fine by me I was actually hoping you'd have lots of whites lol if possible could I have a girl? Don't worry if not just thought twix would take easier to a girl. I swear he knew summit was going on last night he was full on pinning me down and making my neck tickly cause he was purring so loud lol

how is her highness this morning? Bless her she took to motherhood right away


----------



## Honeybunch

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! HI Sarah just caught up with all this thread what fantastis photos and 5 healthy babies well done you and Cotton. Hope to see lots more pics later.Am off to work now but so pleased for you xxx


----------



## pheobesowner

Massive congrats to cotton she did brilliently, cant believe she had five, how amazing  
xxxxxx


----------



## Milly22

Oh thank goodness!!! I thought she was gong to internally com bust.

Yay! More pics when they are dry and fluffy and your awake. :thumbup:


----------



## purrlover

congratulations .. aww bless 5 lil kittens ..hope alls going well and cotton is enjoying motherhood x
julie x


----------



## JoWDC

Just caught up on all the pages (gosh that was alot after i logged off) & will be rushing off to work as soon as i finish this.

Congratulations Cotton - 5 babies, for a little un yourself you done good girly. Welcome to the world little ones.

& Sequeena, congrats on your new furbabies.


----------



## sootisox

Awwww congratulations!! Can't wait to see more pics as they grow! Well done Cotton!


----------



## sequeena

Morning everyone mum and babies doing very well  Everytime I try to weigh them or sex them they cry and Cotton wants them so no luck on that front yet x

They're all feeding/sleeping/climbing on each others heads well and Cotton looks like her back end got dipped in glue and red paint


----------



## Leah84

psml you have a way with words sarah :lol:

glad to hear they`re doing well


----------



## suzy93074

YAY !! :thumbup::thumbup: Welldone Cotton and Congrats Sarah on your new babies! - they are gorgeous! xxxx- Cannot wait to see more pics as they growxxx


----------



## rhian d

woah that was a lot to catch up on lol i am glad everything went well and 5 beautiful babies have come into the world. cant wait to see lots of lil kittens fluffy and dry lol


----------



## sequeena

Haha say it like it is 

I'm uploading pics from my camera now x


----------



## DKDREAM

Congratulations Sarah and Cotton..... 5  such a lovely number she was quite quick too bless her.


----------



## lauz_1982

Awwwww gorgeous! Nice pics - can't wait to see more! Well done Cotton and well done Sarah!

Laura


----------



## colliemerles

congratulations,xxxxxx


----------



## deb53

Morning Sarah....So glad Cotton and lil ones are doing great Hun.:thumbup:


----------



## dobermummy

congratulations, i cant wait to see the pictures


----------



## MerlinsMum

Lovely babies! Told you there would be several white ones


----------



## DKDREAM

white cats are so beautiful, I loved your Cubas kittens.


----------



## Leah84

haha according to sarah for now they`re being known as eeny, meeny, miny, mo and.....bob!!! hahah gotta love her she`s nuts!


----------



## Emma32

Aww 5 babies! Well done Cotton!
And congrats to you too Sequeena!


----------



## sequeena

Eeeny Meeny Miney Mo and Bob are all doing very well 

I managed to get a few more hours kip and mum is happily feeding/cleaning/chowing down on her own dinner. I gave her a pouch of FF tuna and she was all "om nom nom I like this gimmee moaaaaar" 

The kittens are hilarious. Everytime Cotton stands up they start head butting each other and squeaking. I can just imagine them saying "mummy!! Boob! Now!!!" :lol:

Ok I have got pics on the computer but I won't put them here right now as I'm out the back with the dogs (the Sky man is here to install HD+).


----------



## Leah84

hahaha sorry i just imagined a bunch of tiny squeaking things shouting that!!!

glad you got some sleep, all that caffeiene i had last night has now worn off and i feel like i`ve just been smacked off a brick wall but have no time for sleep now 

i`m thinking i might call mine cloud if brody will let me


----------



## sequeena

Leah84 said:


> hahaha sorry i just imagined a bunch of tiny squeaking things shouting that!!!
> 
> glad you got some sleep, all that caffeiene i had last night has now worn off and i feel like i`ve just been smacked off a brick wall but have no time for sleep now
> 
> i`m thinking i might call mine cloud if brody will let me


Aw you dafty I told you!!!

Aw cloud is so cute


----------



## Leah84

sequeena said:


> Aw you dafty I told you!!!
> 
> Aw cloud is so cute


when have i ever listened, i was so hyper then it was like i ran into a wall and now i`m super tired lol

brody`s gonna go through the names of all your animals i think as now she`s suggesting luna :lol:


----------



## sequeena

LMFAO. Tell her bob


----------



## sequeena




----------



## lauz_1982

Oh my how cute are they?!!! VERY!!!

Their little itty bitty feet - awwwwwwwwww!

They are looking good! Well done you and Cotton!

How's Luna and Sky coping with it all?!

Laura


----------



## sequeena

The dogs are fine  Once Cotton was done giving birth I came downstairs to check on them. Sky and Luna were in their crates so were excited to see me but once they smelled my hands through the crate they stilled and wagged their tails. Candy was very interested too 

Sean has walked them bless him even though he's been working and I'm going to take them out before he goes to work.


----------



## sequeena

Oh I forgot to mention only the last kitten was born breech


----------



## Leah84

hahah brody said she wants to come live with you now, she said it`s ok if she has to walk the dogs and clean th litter trays she just wants to be with sky and the kittens.....i got no objections!


----------



## sequeena

Leah84 said:


> hahah brody said she wants to come live with you now, she said it`s ok if she has to walk the dogs and clean th litter trays she just wants to be with sky and the kittens.....i got no objections!


Send her my way :thumbup:


----------



## memmarmite

Massive congrats Sequeena, glad to see everything went well! The kittehs are super cute, give Mummycat a big smooch for me


----------



## sequeena

If I've done it right the only boy is the black/white one


----------



## sarybeagle

awww wow congrats they are mega cute :thumbup: takes me back to when my 2 girls gave birth. XXXX


----------



## Leah84

i best give twix a good grooming and some nice cologne before his future girlfriend comes to live with us then :lol: :lol:

i just can`t get over how cute they are, what age is cotton again??


----------



## sequeena

Cotton is one 

Thanks sary!


----------



## Taylorbaby

well done mum, no gingers then!

they all look so nice when they are cleaned up!

I wouldnt worry about sexing them....it can change!!! Just quickly weigh them and write it down, if you cant tell them apart use little collars (the ones on ebay are good) cut down to size so you can monitor the weight.

Id be keeping them if it was me lol!!


----------



## Leah84

wow so young yet such a good mam!!! you probably already know but twix has already been fixed just so you know there`ll be no accidents here


----------



## DKDREAM

What beautiful kittens, was one born pure white?


----------



## sequeena

Taylorbaby said:


> well done mum, no gingers then!
> 
> they all look so nice when they are cleaned up!
> 
> I wouldnt worry about sexing them....it can change!!! Just quickly weigh them and write it down, if you cant tell them apart use little collars (the ones on ebay are good) cut down to size so you can monitor the weight.
> 
> Id be keeping them if it was me lol!!


Thanks! I weighed them all quickly and they range between 80g and about 110g (I have the old style kitchen scales, going to get digital ones tomorrow).

I know them all apart  They came out practically in order lmao black/white, pure white, white with 2 grey marks, white with 3 grey marks and white with a huge grey mark 



Leah84 said:


> wow so young yet such a good mam!!! you probably already know but twix has already been fixed just so you know there`ll be no accidents here


Thank god lol!



DKDREAM said:


> What beautiful kittens, was one born pure white?


Yes one is pure white


----------



## Mum2Alfie

I want one!!!  

They are so cute!!! So adorable!!!


----------



## princessa rags

well done cotton on your 5 cute babies ...:thumbup:


----------



## MerlinsMum

sequeena said:


> I know them all apart  They came out practically in order lmao black/white, pure white, white with 2 grey marks, white with 3 grey marks and white with a huge grey mark


The Blob Family!
You have:
No Blob
One Blob
Two Blob
Three Blob
and
All Blob (black & white)

:lol:


----------



## Leah84

MerlinsMum said:


> The Blob Family!
> You have:
> No Blob
> One Blob
> Two Blob
> Three Blob
> and
> All Blob (black & white)
> 
> :lol:


lmao think it`s time you changed the names sarah  :lol:


----------



## sequeena

No they are still eeny meeny miney mo and bob  eeny also has the nickname of squeaker 

But I will call them the blobs collectively 

Ok so some general advice where do I go from here?


----------



## DKDREAM

Oh that white one is special  they're all beautiful Bob is a big lad.


----------



## MerlinsMum

sequeena said:


> Ok so some general advice where do I go from here?


Nowhere really apart from sitting gazing at them for hours and hours! Sounds like you're doing OK, daily weighing & record keeping, feeding mum well (raw food really does lactating mums great, or a combination of good kibble to pick on inbetween raw meals) and that's it - she does the rest for the next 3 weeks. Oh and having the camera on hand constantly! 

ETA: you cannot overfeed a lactating queen. Cuba did really well with raw meals + constant kibble, kept her condition beautifully despite feeding 6.... have never had a queen keep condition so well (they frequently lose weight and look very tired by the time the kittens are about 4-5 weeks old).


----------



## sequeena

MerlinsMum said:


> Nowhere really apart from sitting gazing at them for hours and hours! Sounds like you're doing OK, daily weighing & record keeping, feeding mum well (raw food really does lactating mums great, or a combination of good kibble to pick on inbetween raw meals) and that's it - she does the rest for the next 3 weeks. Oh and having the camera on hand constantly!
> 
> ETA: you cannot overfeed a lactating queen. Cuba did really well with raw meals + constant kibble, kept her condition beautifully despite feeding 6.... have never had a queen keep condition so well (they frequently lose weight and look very tired by the time the kittens are about 4-5 weeks old).


Thanks Sue! She ate all the placentas whilst in labour, has eaten a lot of hi life dry and has had a pouch of FF tuna. I will ask the OH to get me some raw when he leaves work tomorrow. Any tips on what meat I should get?

No worries I got the camera working overtime


----------



## Milly22

They are all very sweet, I love white kittens, I live all kittens!! 

Nice and fluffly now too and reading over the birth you didn't sound at all stressed. :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

mellowma said:


> They are all very sweet, I love white kittens, I live all kittens!!
> 
> Nice and fluffly now too and reading over the birth you didn't sound at all stressed. :thumbup:


I was at the beginning because I wasn't sure what to do but I popped the sac, dried it off a bit, helped mum deliver the placenta and let her get on with eating the placenta and cleaning the kitten x


----------



## PurpleCrow

Congrats!!! They are absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## H0lly

Congrats to you, Cotton and the elusive daddy,Beautiful kits you have there x


----------



## Leah84

you done fantastic chick!!! i`m just glad she went last night and not sunday


----------



## Acacia86

G.O.R.G.E.O.U.S :thumbup:


----------



## MerlinsMum

sequeena said:


> I will ask the OH to get me some raw when he leaves work tomorrow. Any tips on what meat I should get?


Try her on some supermarket raw beef or lamb mince at first. Don't get the 'extra lean' as the fat in the normal mince will give her loads of much-needed calories - cats are well adapted to dealing with fat in their diet. You could also try some cubed chicken breast but most cats will go for the raw mince. Start off slowly if she's not used to it.

Prize Choice raw minces from pet shops are a good buy as they already contain ground bone, which is necessary in the diet. The Beef one was my cats' favourite but they also do turkey, chicken and rabbit. Once or twice a week feed a little bit of raw liver or kidney as there has to be some offal content in a well balanced raw diet. You can also try a raw chicken wing, but some cats aren't very keen. Cuba will only eat one if very hungry and not all of it, so that's given more as a teeth-cleaning aid.

Heart is not counted as offal but Cuba and her kittens loved a chopped raw lamb or pig's heart now & again. I'm a bit squeamish about anything containing 'tubes' so the butcher kindly chopped up hearts and kidneys for me!

Have a look at some of the raw feeding threads in the Cat section for more info. You will also find the kittens easily wean onto raw minces a lot earlier and a lot more enthusiatically than onto cat food. Cuba's were gorgeous huge chunky kittens and when one of them saw a vet at 9 weeks, she refused to believe at first the kitten was that young, as he was so big, heavy and well-muscled.


----------



## sequeena

MerlinsMum said:


> Try her on some supermarket raw beef or lamb mince at first. Don't get the 'extra lean' as the fat in the normal mince will give her loads of much-needed calories - cats are well adapted to dealing with fat in their diet. You could also try some cubed chicken breast but most cats will go for the raw mince. Start off slowly if she's not used to it.
> 
> Prize Choice raw minces from pet shops are a good buy as they already contain ground bone, which is necessary in the diet. The Beef one was my cats' favourite but they also do turkey, chicken and rabbit. Once or twice a week feed a little bit of raw liver or kidney as there has to be some offal content in a well balanced raw diet. You can also try a raw chicken wing, but some cats aren't very keen. Cuba will only eat one if very hungry and not all of it, so that's given more as a teeth-cleaning aid.
> 
> Heart is not counted as offal but Cuba and her kittens loved a chopped raw lamb or pig's heart now & again. I'm a bit squeamish about anything containing 'tubes' so the butcher kindly chopped up hearts and kidneys for me!
> 
> Have a look at some of the raw feeding threads in the Cat section for more info. You will also find the kittens easily wean onto raw minces a lot earlier and a lot more enthusiatically than onto cat food. Cuba's were gorgeous huge chunky kittens and when one of them saw a vet at 9 weeks, she refused to believe at first the kitten was that young, as he was so big, heavy and well-muscled.


Wow thanks Sue that's great advice  I will get my OH to go to [email protected] before he comes home tomorrow to get some of the prize choice minces


----------



## MerlinsMum

sequeena said:


> Wow thanks Sue that's great advice  I will get my OH to go to [email protected] before he comes home tomorrow to get some of the prize choice minces


Was going to say, don't go overboard buying too much at first in case she doesn't like it, but then I remembered you have 4 canines who will gobble it up like caviar if she turns the royal nose up! :lol:

PS try the supermarket beef or lamb first, most cats like that - especially if you roll it into little 'meatballs' at first. The PC mince is different texture and smell - you can slowly get her into eating raw by mixing the two. Obviously keep an eye on the bottom end but in most cases the poos become smaller and more concentrated. Too much liver/kidney may give the runs, and too many bones will constipate but the latter is more of a problem with dogs, because it's often not quite as easy getting enough bone into cats, hencet he ones with ground bone in are an easy bet to start with.


----------



## sequeena

MerlinsMum said:


> Was going to say, don't go overboard buying too much at first in case she doesn't like it, but then I remembered you have 4 canines who will gobble it up like caviar if she turns the royal nose up! :lol:
> 
> PS try the supermarket beef or lamb first, most cats like that - especially if you roll it into little 'meatballs' at first. The PC mince is different texture and smell - you can slowly get her into eating raw by mixing the two. Obviously keep an eye on the bottom end but in most cases the poos become smaller and more concentrated. Too much liver/kidney may give the runs, and too many bones will constipate but the latter is more of a problem with dogs, because it's often not quite as easy getting enough bone into cats, hencet he ones with ground bone in are an easy bet to start with.


Oh ok  Will get the mince ... actually I just realised I got some mince in the fridge defrosting. It's the morrisons value mince but would it be ok to offer her a bit?


----------



## sequeena

All bedding changed and box changed. Kitties are full for the minute and kipping


----------



## MerlinsMum

sequeena said:


> Oh ok  Will get the mince ... actually I just realised I got some mince in the fridge defrosting. It's the morrisons value mince but would it be ok to offer her a bit?


Absolutely! If she's not keen at first, warm it up a little. You could also briefly flash fry it to bring out the smell and fat.


----------



## sequeena

MerlinsMum said:


> Absolutely! If she's not keen at first, warm it up a little. You could also briefly flash fry it to bring out the smell and fat.


Awesome! Will give that a go then


----------



## new westie owner

Awwwwww ones with lil marks on heads look like twins so very cute :thumbup:


----------



## Momo12

:thumbuph they are just too gorgeous think I want them all well done to you & Cotton:thumbup:

Mo xx


----------



## Emma32

Oh they're so cute!
Their little faces and paws are just perfect.


----------



## sequeena

Whoever has the kitten with the 3 marks will be very lucky  That is exactly what Cotton had <3


----------



## sequeena

Please excuse the mess  I slept in there last night and we also use the room as a box room (we moved in last September and STILL haven't unpacked properly :lol

YouTube - 061.MOV


----------



## DKDREAM

aww they are beautiful


----------



## lauz_1982

Awwwww love it! 

Cotton looks like she'd doing a great job! Well done Cotton! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Laura


----------



## sequeena

What a night for my insomnia to kick in  Just been to check on mummy and kits, Cotton has had a pee and a poop in the litter tray so I cleaned that out and came back to find Squeaker (eeny) on his back having a midnight feed :lol:

Setting my alarm for 3:30am so I can check on them again


----------



## Honeybunch

Hi hun just had a look at yr vid they are such gorgeous kittens I can't wait for Honey's to arrive now! Hope you doing ok xx


----------



## sequeena

Honeybunch said:


> Hi hun just had a look at yr vid they are such gorgeous kittens I can't wait for Honey's to arrive now! Hope you doing ok xx


How long has she got left? x

I overslept earlier by an hour so freaked out when I got up but Cotton was all "dude chill, I got this" :lol:


----------



## Honeybunch

sequeena said:


> How long has she got left? x
> 
> I overslept earlier by an hour so freaked out when I got up but Cotton was all "dude chill, I got this" :lol:


Ha ha she seems to have taken to motherhood very well. She has 5 days her shape has changed today she looks smaller but apparently this happens as babies move down birth canal. Im worried about if I need to assist read so much stuff so I know what to expect. you sounded really calm did u hve to cut cords or anything? x


----------



## sequeena

Honeybunch said:


> Ha ha she seems to have taken to motherhood very well. She has 5 days her shape has changed today she looks smaller but apparently this happens as babies move down birth canal. Im worried about if I need to assist read so much stuff so I know what to expect. you sounded really calm did u hve to cut cords or anything? x


Oh bless!

I tied them off with floss but Cotton did the actual cutting (she ate it along with the placentas). I would honestly advise to let them do their own thing but keep floss/scissors on hand just in case.


----------



## MerlinsMum

Honeybunch said:


> Im worried about if I need to assist read so much stuff so I know what to expect. you sounded really calm did u hve to cut cords or anything? x


Mum usually does that - and there is no rush if the kitten is breathing and the placenta is out.

She usually eats the placenta and nibbles up the cord if that makes sense, stopping automatically an inch or so from the kitten.

If you do have to do it, as I have a few times, it's best to hold the cord in your right fingertips (if you are right handed) about an inch from the kitten, (kitten on left, placenta on right) and using your left hand pinch and pull to break it *towards the kitten* (never the other way or you might cause an umbilical hernia).

Breaking the cord like this is most similar to how the mother does it, if you do have to cut, it may bleed and will need tying off. No need to tie off if mum does it.


----------



## Honeybunch

MerlinsMum said:


> Mum usually does that - and there is no rush if the kitten is breathing and the placenta is out.
> 
> She usually eats the placenta and nibbles up the cord if that makes sense, stopping automatically an inch or so from the kitten.
> 
> If you do have to do it, as I have a few times, it's best to hold the cord in your right fingertips (if you are right handed) about an inch from the kitten, (kitten on left, placenta on right) and using your left hand pinch and pull to break it *towards the kitten* (never the other way or you might cause an umbilical hernia).
> 
> Breaking the cord like this is most similar to how the mother does it, if you do have to cut, it may bleed and will need tying off. No need to tie off if mum does it.


Thanks for advice I will remember that now very informative!:thumbup:


----------



## Honeybunch

sequeena said:


> Oh bless!
> 
> I tied them off with floss but Cotton did the actual cutting (she ate it along with the placentas). I would honestly advise to let them do their own thing but keep floss/scissors on hand just in case.


Thanks Sarah will do that x


----------



## sequeena

1 day old


----------



## Momo12

Just too gorgeous, bet ur well happy, Cotton looks pleased with herself too and so she should be:thumbup::thumbup:

Mo xxx


----------



## sequeena

Momo12 said:


> Just too gorgeous, bet ur well happy, Cotton looks pleased with herself too and so she should be:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Mo xxx


I'm just really glad there was no complications. The last kitten was breech but she soon got him/her out. All have a loud set of lungs on them and are feeding well. Mum is content and feeding/drinking well (also going to the toilet well) so I'm extremely happy


----------



## MerlinsMum

sequeena said:


> I'm just really glad there was no complications. The last kitten was breech but she soon got him/her out.


Breech meaning bum-first is pretty normal in cats - up to 50% are born that way.... it's not considered the same as breech as in human babies.


----------



## sequeena

MerlinsMum said:


> Breech meaning bum-first is pretty normal in cats - up to 50% are born that way.... it's not considered the same as breech as in human babies.


Thanks xx I thought we'd have problems with the last one but she did one big push and it was out  The sac was thick though, took me a few seconds to pop it lol


----------



## silverhorse

Congratulations. Your Photos are fantastic.Keep up the good work and hope you get some sleep at last


----------



## colliemerles

brilliant pictures, they are gorgeous babies, and mum is beautiful to.xxx


----------



## MerlinsMum

sequeena said:


> Thanks xx I thought we'd have problems with the last one but she did one big push and it was out  The sac was thick though, took me a few seconds to pop it lol


That's one reason why breech is rarely a problem in small animals. When the sac is still entire it means all the legs are kept enclosed and in the right place. With human babies of course, the sac ruptures (waters breaking) because our heads are SO BIG and it takes such hard work to push one out!

Sometimes with cats, the very first born may lose its sac purely through the effort of pushing out the first one through the small small canal. The very first part I saw of the very first kitten I ever bred, was a little furled red tongue poking out! I had no idea what it was! Mum was obviously having a little trouble pushing him out so his sac had broken, but out he came. Then the other 5, at intervals of about 2-5 mins, like peas in a pod, so I had to assist as she had barely enough time to get one breathing before the next arrived.


----------



## westie~ma

They are just so cute


----------



## sequeena

MerlinsMum said:


> That's one reason why breech is rarely a problem in small animals. When the sac is still entire it means all the legs are kept enclosed and in the right place. With human babies of course, the sac ruptures (waters breaking) because our heads are SO BIG and it takes such hard work to push one out!
> 
> Sometimes with cats, the very first born may lose its sac purely through the effort of pushing out the first one through the small small canal. The very first part I saw of the very first kitten I ever bred, was a little furled red tongue poking out! I had no idea what it was! Mum was obviously having a little trouble pushing him out so his sac had broken, but out he came. Then the other 5, at intervals of about 2-5 mins, like peas in a pod, so I had to assist as she had barely enough time to get one breathing before the next arrived.


That's what the second one was like. I was so focused on the first I didn't realise (neither did Cotton) for a few seconds that the the second one was out!


----------



## JoWDC

The kittens are all absolutely gorgeous but i'll admit I am a bit partial to your b/w one.:001_wub::001_wub:

Sounds like Cotton is a great Mum. Hope she keeps up the good work.


----------



## sequeena

JoWDC said:


> The kittens are all absolutely gorgeous but i'll admit I am a bit partial to your b/w one.:001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> Sounds like Cotton is a great Mum. Hope she keeps up the good work.


Me too and he (I think) is staying her with me


----------



## Starlite

sequeena said:


> Me too and he (I think) is staying her with me


lucky you, my OH won't let me keep one the big meanie


----------



## sequeena

Starlite said:


> lucky you, my OH won't let me keep one the big meanie


 I'm keeping 2. Oh how I would love to keep them all but I have good homes with people I trust and I'll get to see them grow up


----------



## sequeena

Bob (the last born, the spit of Cotton and I'm 99% sure is a female :lol is crazy. She's whining to get a boob, I put her on a boob - don't want THAT boob!! Starts climbing over the others, head butting and occasionally fighting with them for their nipple, crying and making a little hissing noise. She then decided to settle on one :lol:

Now I've come downstairs to find Sky laying on the sofa watching Jerry Springer :thumbup:


----------



## Leah84

i want bob pleeeeeeeeease but her name`s really squisheeeeeee. i thought you were keeping 3? btw i think your friend is having the black girl kitten  i put her in touch with sian so it was easier but last i heard she was having it and she said to thank you for putting her in touch


----------



## sequeena

Leah84 said:


> i want bob pleeeeeeeeease but her name`s really squisheeeeeee. i thought you were keeping 3? btw i think your friend is having the black girl kitten  i put her in touch with sian so it was easier but last i heard she was having it and she said to thank you for putting her in touch


Haha! She's having one of mine too


----------



## deb53

Hey Hun

Just caught up as haven't been on since Tues.

What an exciting night...Cotton and You did great.

Gorgeous Pics and Cotton looks so content :thumbup:

xx


----------



## sequeena

deb53 said:


> Hey Hun
> 
> Just caught up as haven't been on since Tues.
> 
> What an exciting night...Cotton and You did great.
> 
> Gorgeous Pics and Cotton looks so content :thumbup:
> 
> xx


Hello hun how are you feeling? x

Thank you they're all amazing


----------



## sequeena

I'm sad (but possibly not as sad as Leah ) and I've come up with a few names. This is not the final list, it's nowhere near the final list but I'd like some input on what you think! I'm pretty sure I'm keeping 1 male and 1 female (if I've sexed them correctly lol)

Gwen/Gwendolen - White, fair 
Megan - Little pearl
Ace - Number one/Highest rank
Corbin - Black haired
Genevieve - White wave (I said I would automatically name my girl this and I still like it but the more I spend time with them the more I don't think she'll be a Genevieve)
Selena - Goddess of the moon
Blake - Black/white
Cole - Dark
Lily - White flower, purity


----------



## Momo12

sequeena said:


> I'm sad (but possibly not as sad as Leah ) and I've come up with a few names. This is not the final list, it's nowhere near the final list but I'd like some input on what you think! I'm pretty sure I'm keeping 1 male and 1 female (if I've sexed them correctly lol)
> 
> Gwen/Gwendolen - White, fair
> Megan - Little pearl
> Ace - Number one/Highest rank
> Corbin - Black haired
> Genevieve - White wave (I said I would automatically name my girl this and I still like it but the more I spend time with them the more I don't think she'll be a Genevieve)
> Selena - Goddess of the moon
> Black - Black/white
> Cole - Dark
> Lily - White flower, purity


Oh my ur so clever how did u come up with so many cool names, I like 
Corbin
Ace
Selena
Cole
Lily

so if think Genevieve isnt right maybe use Selena instead, listen to me like I'm an expert but just what I think mind you Gwen is quite nice as well its so hard to name kittens don't you think

Mo xxxx


----------



## sequeena

Momo12 said:


> Oh my ur so clever how did u come up with so many cool names, I like
> Corbin
> Ace
> Selena
> Cole
> Lily
> 
> so if think Genevieve isnt right maybe use Selena instead, listen to me like I'm an expert but just what I think mind you Gwen is quite nice as well its so hard to name kittens don't you think
> 
> Mo xxxx


I've been on the baby name sites lol!

I quite like Selena too!

I've named them eeny meeny miney mo and bob for now


----------



## Momo12

sequeena said:


> I've been on the baby name sites lol!
> 
> I quite like Selena too!
> 
> I've named them eeny meeny miney mo and bob for now


I know we all (thats all my family cos I told them) just love eeny meeny miney mo and bob maybe u shud keep those names:lol::lol: they certainly original:thumbup:

Mo xx


----------



## Leah84

I'm not that sad....all I've done is map out the plan for when we pick her up, think of names and order a kitten collar


----------



## sequeena

Leah84 said:


> I'm not that sad....all I've done is map out the plan for when we pick her up, think of names and order a kitten collar


I rest my case  :lol:

Ok so a question. As you all know Cotton is in the spare bedroom away from the animals. She's come back to her normal self, playful and wanting to come out of the room with me. My OH suggested that I bring the kittening box downstairs and put it in the corner (almost behind one of the sofas). I think it's too soon as the kittens are only 2 days old. We have 3 dogs too and Luna is clumsy at the best of times. Plus I don't want to stress Cotton.

I think I've answered my own question here but what would you do? If I keep them in the second bedroom when should I introduce them to the rest of the house?


----------



## sequeena

Squeak is the first one to lose his umbilical cord completely


----------



## MerlinsMum

sequeena said:


> I think I've answered my own question here but what would you do? If I keep them in the second bedroom when should I introduce them to the rest of the house?


You have - keep them in the bedroom, maybe have a baby gate across the door so Mum cancome & go if she wants. My main problem was I had to keep Cuba's in my room because otherwise Merlin would be in eating all the cat food (and worse). And then by the time they were 7 weeks they were using my bed as a trampoline so I ended up sleeping on the couch!

At this age I was allowing them to explore the house but still needed to keep them in one room a lot of the time. Merlin was tolerant enough at first but when they started getting "everywhere" his patience grew thin, so he needed his own space back for quite a bit of the time.


----------



## sequeena

MerlinsMum said:


> You have - keep them in the bedroom, maybe have a baby gate across the door so Mum cancome & go if she wants. My main problem was I had to keep Cuba's in my room because otherwise Merlin would be in eating all the cat food (and worse). And then by the time they were 7 weeks they were using my bed as a trampoline so I ended up sleeping on the couch!
> 
> At this age I was allowing them to explore the house but still needed to keep them in one room a lot of the time. Merlin was tolerant enough at first but when they started getting "everywhere" his patience grew thin, so he needed his own space back for quite a bit of the time.


Thanks Sue a baby gate is a good idea. Obviously I'm not with Cotton 24/7 (oh how I want to be!) and when I go in she is more often than not waiting at the door for me as she is so affectionate and just wants cuddles all the time (and to play with dental floss ). It would do her good to be able to come out and see me/my OH/the dogs when she wants to.

I did sleep in there when the kittens were born but my back does not agree with that sort of thing so I'm up at 2 hour intervals just to keep an eye on them.


----------



## Leah84

sequeena said:


> I rest my case  :lol:
> 
> Ok so a question. As you all know Cotton is in the spare bedroom away from the animals. She's come back to her normal self, playful and wanting to come out of the room with me. My OH suggested that I bring the kittening box downstairs and put it in the corner (almost behind one of the sofas). I think it's too soon as the kittens are only 2 days old. We have 3 dogs too and Luna is clumsy at the best of times. Plus I don't want to stress Cotton.
> 
> I think I've answered my own question here but what would you do? If I keep them in the second bedroom when should I introduce them to the rest of the house?


pffft suit yourself lol i think if it`s defo a girl ima call her lacey :thumbup: i`ve just ordered this: Catit Design Senses Play Circuit - Innovative cat toys at zooplus i`m sure her and twix will have loads of fun with it haha gonna be a long wait for me i reckon!


----------



## sequeena

Leah84 said:


> pffft suit yourself lol i think if it`s defo a girl ima call her lacey :thumbup: i`ve just ordered this: Catit Design Senses Play Circuit - Innovative cat toys at zooplus i`m sure her and twix will have loads of fun with it haha gonna be a long wait for me i reckon!


Aww! Shame Twix isn't a girl and called Cagney :lol:

That is an awesome toy  I think I will be getting one of those!


----------



## Leah84

sequeena said:


> Aww! Shame Twix isn't a girl and called Cagney :lol:
> 
> That is an awesome toy  I think I will be getting one of those!


LOL :lol:

yeah i bet they`ll love it, twix loves chasing things well most cats do lmao got an email frm them with the specials so thought i`d buy it before the price goes up again :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

Leah84 said:


> LOL :lol:
> 
> yeah i bet they`ll love it, twix loves chasing things well most cats do lmao got an email frm them with the specials so thought i`d buy it before the price goes up again :thumbup:


:lol:

That is so brill. If you happen to be in Port Talbot sometime again and go to the town center B&M usually have a kitten activity center. It's like a baby mat thing but it's got a scratching part then there's toys hanging down from it. Think it's only about £2.99 too it's a fun little toy!

I had one but when Luna was a pup she claimed it as 'hers' and weed all over it 

Ah here we go :thumbup:


----------



## Leah84

i had one of them too but muffin thought it was a great chew toy  will need to pick up another before the kitten comes, twix wasn`t too fussed with it. we`ll be in port talbot again on sunday with nut case lol


----------



## sequeena

Leah84 said:


> i had one of them too but muffin thought it was a great chew toy  will need to pick up another before the kitten comes, twix wasn`t too fussed with it. we`ll be in port talbot again on sunday with nut case lol


Sean will be on kitten duty on Sunday so I'll bring Sky down to see you :thumbup: I feel like going to Swansea shopping soon you should come with me


----------



## Leah84

sequeena said:


> Sean will be on kitten duty on Sunday so I'll bring Sky down to see you :thumbup: I feel like going to Swansea shopping soon you should come with me


YAY!!!! i was hoping you`d be able to make it as was brody as she`s desperate for jo to play with sky  ohhhh shopping would be fun!


----------



## sequeena

Leah84 said:


> YAY!!!! i was hoping you`d be able to make it as was brody as she`s desperate for jo to play with sky  ohhhh shopping would be fun!


No worries I made a promise to Brody last week and I keep my promises  Yup not sure when I'm going to go yet but we should meet up in the quadrant somewhere


----------



## sequeena

Poor Cotton. A few of her nipples are looking really sore and the tip of one looks like it's bled. Is there anything I can put on them to help soothe them? I doubt it as the kittens are feeding but it's worth asking...


----------



## Leah84

Awww poor baby . I dunno anything so I'm pretty useless, would Vaseline maybe help? Like I said I know nothing though x


----------



## sequeena

Leah84 said:


> Awww poor baby . I dunno anything so I'm pretty useless, would Vaseline maybe help? Like I said I know nothing though x


I don't think there is anything I can put on them sadly


----------



## sequeena

Kitten weights are 3 days old. The first time I've been able to properly weigh them.

In order of birth;

Kitten 1 - 205g
Kitten 2 - 155g
Kitten 3 - 175g
Kitten 4 - 175g
Kitten 5 - 160g


----------



## sequeena

Casper (kitten number 5 formally known as Bob. My mum has picked him and named him) is starting to open an eye! I saw a pupil and some blue earlier


----------



## simplysardonic

OMG they are sooo sweet, well done Cotton!


----------



## sequeena

simplysardonic said:


> OMG they are sooo sweet, well done Cotton!


Thank you hun


----------



## sequeena

4 days old

Miney;


















5 days old



















Casper (Bob) has opened one eye!


----------



## JoWDC

They are gorgeous Sequeena. Cotton's done herself proud.


----------



## Leah84

awwww they`re just getting cuter and cuter......i can even tell which one is lacey now!!


----------



## sequeena

Aw thanks both!

Yes Leah you should be able to tell which one she is by now lmao!!! You're letting the side down! :lol:


----------



## DKDREAM

I thought bob was the black dude? Casper is beautiful


----------



## sequeena

DKDREAM said:


> I thought bob was the black dude? Casper is beautiful


Nope Eeny/Squeaker is the black/white one


----------



## DKDREAM

sequeena said:


> Nope Eeny/Squeaker is the black/white one


oh right  I know now lol. Are you keeping Eeny?


----------



## sequeena

I have decided to keep Eeny/Squeaker, Meey and Mo (decided to keep Mo today)


----------



## DKDREAM

they are all beautiful, Miney is soooo cute sooo white


----------



## DKDREAM

sequeena said:


> I have decided to keep Eeny/Squeaker, Meey and Mo (decided to keep Mo today)


so you will have the four cats, bless ya, they are all stunners.


----------



## sequeena

DKDREAM said:


> they are all beautiful, Miney is soooo cute sooo white


I love her  Still no closer to naming them lol


----------



## DKDREAM

I am sure names will come to you, ..... I named Meekos Pumpkin,Truffle Millie and Minnie


----------



## sequeena

DKDREAM said:


> I am sure names will come to you, ..... I named Meekos Pumpkin,Truffle Millie and Minnie


Awww so sweet! 

Well 2 of the kittens are sorted anyone. My mum's is Casper and Leah's is Lacey.

I've a few names but not 100% on them!


----------



## DKDREAM

Grate names I am sure once they open their eyes you will know what they should be called. ... I cant wait to see if any have blue eyes


----------



## Leah84

lol well i was so confused at first but i know now so i won`t forget....unless they all lose their markings then i`ll be really confused hahaha


----------



## sequeena

lol they won't lose their markings for a while. Cotton had her markings for a year and she still has a few strands left to lose


----------



## DKDREAM

Yeah our Mia had a grey dot, it almost looked like a piece of ash that had fallen on her head, shes lost it now, it went when she was 18 month


----------



## sequeena

At 6 days old Casper has opened both eyes!!!

Lacey hasn't started opening her eyes yet and neither has Mo but I'm sure it won't be long


----------



## sequeena




----------



## joe powell

well done you hope cotton and her kitten's are ok.

joe:thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

joe powell said:


> well done you hope cotton and her kitten's are ok.
> 
> joe:thumbup:


Thanks!


----------



## sequeena

Looking for a bit of advice here so hope someone sees it...

All kittens bar one have opened at least one eye. Meeny (the pure white girl) has opened both and whilst she has the normal kitten blue eyes her pupils are red, not black like the others. A sign of blindness?


----------



## DKDREAM

sequeena said:


> Looking for a bit of advice here so hope someone sees it...
> 
> All kittens bar one have opened at least one eye. Meeny (the pure white girl) has opened both and whilst she has the normal kitten blue eyes her pupils are red, not black like the others. A sign of blindness?


maybe a sign she will be blue eyed. alot of blue eyed cats when you take a pic the pupil goes red


----------



## sequeena

DKDREAM said:


> maybe a sign she will be blue eyed. alot of blue eyed cats when you take a pic the pupil goes red


No this is without taking her picture. Her pupils are just red, not black


----------



## new westie owner

OMG!!!!!! so cute love lil black 1


----------



## DKDREAM

I would just wait and see, do the eyes look normal except this.


----------



## sequeena

DKDREAM said:


> I would just wait and see, do the eyes look normal except this.


I can see a blue iris which all the other kittens have 

Just been reading up now and read something about albino and someone also told me that it could be an indicator of her having permanent blue eyes


----------



## DKDREAM

Red pupils blue eyes on a kitten? - pet68

I found out this, it sounds like she will be blue eyed, she maybe blind,or deaf or normal. Time will tell.


----------



## DKDREAM

sequeena said:


> I can see a blue iris which all the other kittens have
> 
> Just been reading up now and read something about albino and someone also told me that it could be an indicator of her having permanent blue eyes


Yeah i would say its highly likely she will be blue eyed :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

DKDREAM said:


> Yeah i would say its highly likely she will be blue eyed :thumbup:


That would be lovely :thumbup:


----------



## MerlinsMum

Almost certainly an indicator of blue eyes. You will know more when they are a little older - the shade of 'kitten blue' eyes that my blue-eyed one had was a slightly different blue to the others.

Don't panic - there's NO reason to think she will be blind!!!

Deafness is something you _do_ have to be aware of as you have whites - particularly as this one has no clown markingss on her head. But you won't know til about 5-6 weeks. Kittens aren't able to hear anyway until about 12 days or so.


----------



## DKDREAM

I will want loads of piccies lol, when you think about it it is likely because all the other whites had splodges of colour she hasn't. She is extra special and I will be so jealous ..... im sure ya said any blue eyed kittens are mine lol ... I wish


----------



## sequeena

Hi guys I just realised the first weights I posted was wrong. The thing I'm putting them in to weigh them weighs 2 ounces so taking off the 2 ounces their original weights were;

My boy (black/white) - 141g (instead of 205g)
My girl - 85g (instead of 155g)
Lacey - 113g (instead of 175g)
My boy (white with 3 grey markings - 113g (instead of 175g)
Casper - 115g (instead of 160g)

Todays weights are

My boy (black/white) - 255g
My girl - 283g
Lacey - 255g
My boy (white with 3 grey markings) - 283g
Casper - 283g

They are now 1 week and 3 days old. Are these good weights?


----------



## DKDREAM

they are really good weights their isnt any runt either as the 2 smallest are the same. :thumbup: have ya got any new piccies


----------



## sequeena

DKDREAM said:


> they are really good weights their isnt any runt either as the 2 smallest are the same. :thumbup: have ya got any new piccies


My white girl has turned into a fatty 

I will get some pics up later 

They are making full use of their hiss... but it's just hilarious as they have no teeth :lol: and they're slowly getting their sea legs :thumbup:


----------



## DKDREAM

hahaha bless them. they are really funny at 3-4 weeks when they play fight.


----------



## sequeena

DKDREAM said:


> hahaha bless them. they are really funny at 3-4 weeks when they play fight.


I can't wait for that 

Casper is such a bully though! He tries to nick the other kittens nipples and all you can see is 2 kittens laying on their sides battling each other with their front paws :lol:


----------



## DKDREAM

sequeena said:


> I can't wait for that
> 
> Casper is such a bully though! He tries to nick the other kittens nipples and all you can see is 2 kittens laying on their sides battling each other with their front paws :lol:


do they always use the same nipples as in their own - I know meekos did but Pumpkin used 2 lol fatty


----------



## MerlinsMum

DKDREAM said:


> do they always use the same nipples as in their own - I know meekos did but Pumpkin used 2 lol fatty


Apparently they do - some nipples give better quality of milk than others, and nipple ownership is established soon after birth. Doesn't stop them having an argy bargy over it though!


----------



## DKDREAM

MerlinsMum said:


> Apparently they do - some nipples give better quality of milk than others, and nipple ownership is established soon after birth. Doesn't stop them having an argy bargy over it though!


I thought they did but wasnt sure. does the strongest of the litter sleep in the middle too or is it an odd wives tale.


----------



## MerlinsMum

DKDREAM said:


> I thought they did but wasnt sure. does the strongest of the litter sleep in the middle too or is it an odd wives tale.


I don't know.... I am not sure if the hindmost nipples give the best richest milk or the most quantity, or vice versa with the ones between the forelegs. I understand that the quality of milk and its richness varies during the whole period of lactation as well. I read up on this last year with Cuba's kittens.


----------



## DKDREAM

MerlinsMum said:


> I don't know.... I am not sure if the hindmost nipples give the best richest milk or the most quantity, or vice versa with the ones between the forelegs. I understand that the quality of milk and its richness varies during the whole period of lactation as well. I read up on this last year with Cuba's kittens.


yeah the milk changes at each stage doesn't it I read that too It was great having the kittens but very tiring lol. I loved Cuba's babies


----------



## sequeena

The nipples they seem to fight over the most are the middle ones if that helps.


----------



## DKDREAM

I used to just pick the ones up who fought and stick them on the nipple lol.


----------



## sequeena

DKDREAM said:


> I used to just pick the ones up who fought and stick them on the nipple lol.


I end up moving him to a free nipple but he just goes back so I swap them around :lol:


----------



## DKDREAM

sequeena said:


> I end up moving him to a free nipple but he just goes back so I swap them around :lol:


Kittens eh, ya always get an awkward one lol


----------



## sequeena

DKDREAM said:


> Kittens eh, ya always get an awkward one lol


Typical lmao.

My mum has taken to calling him Lord Casper  :lol:


----------



## DKDREAM

sequeena said:


> Typical lmao.
> 
> My mum has taken to calling him Lord Casper  :lol:


lol thats ok my partner had a cat when we met , he was all black and named casper lol. I felt a right plank, least your mums casper is the right colour.


----------

